# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Porton metro

## vristo

Anteronkin tällä foorumilla kehuma Porton metro on hieman totutusta poikkeava metrojärjestelmä. Mielestäni erittäin tyylikäs ja malliesimerkki, miten uudet metrojärjestelmät voidaan toteuttaa.

Tässä linkki SkyscreaperCity foorumille ja sen Porton metroa käsittelevään ketjuun. Katsokaa ja lukekaa koko pitkä ketju; monet kuvat ko. ketjussa ovat upeita. Pitäisi varmaan mennä käymään.

----------


## jhaarni

Uuuh.. toihan on ihan p0rnoa. Varsinainen herkku  :Tongue: 

- Janne

----------


## Antero Alku

Täytyy kyllä kehua. Mutta systeemin ovatkin suunnitelleet ranskalaiset alan ammattilaiset.

Yhden päivän kokemuksella kaupungista sanoisin, että kyllä siellä olisi kokonaisuutena vielä paljon töitä liikenteessä. Ratikka/metro on tunneloitu keskustassa, joten keskusta onkin tupaten täynnä autoja. Kaikkien pääkatujen liikenne tuntui seisovan ja autot kiertelevät pienten asuntokatujen kautta.

Matkustin Portoon maaseudulta vuokra-autolla, ja oli todellinen tuska päästä autosta eroon ja ajamaan ratikka/metrolla. Kaikki tiet tuntuivat olevan tukossa ja molempiin suuntiin. Ja kun ei tuntenut kaupunkia, ei arvannut lähteä kovin etäälle etsimään liityntäpysäköintiä.

Eli raideliikenne on tehty sinänsä oikein, mutta kaupungin liikennesunnittelu ei. Portossa olisi pitänyt ymmärtää sama kuin Strasbourgissa - ja monessa muussa Ranskan kaupungissa: Raideliikenteen pitää kulkea maan päällä hillitsemässä autoilua. Lisäkapasiteettia voidaan tarvittaessa ottaa maan alta myös, ja Portossa näyttikin siltä, että matkustajia systeemille riitti.

Verkkoa ollaan laajentamassa, mutta mahtaako löytyä poliittista rohkeutta lähteä taisteluun auton ylivaltaa vastaan. Ratikalle toki riittää matkustajia liikenteen kasvussa, koska autoilu ei enää voi kasvaa. Mutta autoilu pitäisi kääntää ratikan avulla laskuun.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Täytyy kyllä kehua. Mutta systeemin ovatkin suunnitelleet ranskalaiset alan ammattilaiset.


Olenkin miettinyt viimeaikoina, että miltähän näyttäisi Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne, jos sen suunnittelu annettaisiin vastaavien ulkomaalaisten ammattilaisten käsiin (tai edes jotain konsuttiapua). Sen verran tyylikästä jälkeä (ihan arkkitehtoonisestikin) on nykyään syntynyt Porton lisäksi mm. eri puolille Ranskaa. Ja taitaa tuo buumi levitä muuallekin ja vastavanlaisia järjestelmiä näytetään toteutettavan mm. Ateenaa, Teneriffalle yms.

----------


## vristo

Olisihan tässäkin mallia Länsimetrolle. Ihan tyylikästä, sanoisin.

----------


## vristo

> Olisihan tässäkin mallia Länsimetrolle.


Tuli muuten mieleeni kysymys, että miksi vaikkapa juuri Portossa voidaan vielä nykyäänkin rakentaa joukkoliikennekayttoon yksitunnelisia ratkaisuja ja maan allekin sivulaituriasemia, mutta Suomessa ei? Ovathan kummatkin EU-maita. Onko kyse Suomen tinkimättomyydestä ja Portugalin "levaperaisyydesta"? Vaiko ihan kansallisesta lainsäädännon eroista mm. turvallisuusasioissa?? Onhan Porton metro maanalainen 7km/15 tunneliasemaa; koko verkon pituus on 70 kilometria.

Esitän kysymykseni siis ihan uteliaisuuttani tiedustelumielessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuli muuten mieleeni kysymys, että miksi vaikkapa juuri Portossa voidaan vielä nykyäänkin rakentaa joukkoliikennekayttoon yksitunnelisia ratkaisuja ja maan allekin sivulaituriasemia, mutta Suomessa ei? Ovathan kummatkin EU-maita. Onko kyse Suomen tinkimättomyydestä ja Portugalin "levaperaisyydesta"? Vaiko ihan kansallisesta lainsäädännon eroista mm. turvallisuusasioissa?? Onhan Porton metro maanalainen 7km/15 tunneliasemaa; koko verkon pituus on 70 kilometria.


Taisit vastata kysymykseesi itse. 7 km / 15 asemaa = 470 metrin asemaväli. Siis lyhyempi kuin hätäpoistumisteiden vaatimus, ja oikea asema on eri luokan poistumistie kuin kuilu ja kierreportaat. Vaunut ovat matalalattiaisia, tunnelit tilavia ja valaistuja ja niissä on kuljettaja. Tilanne on olennaisesti erilainen kuin Matinkylän kuljettajattomassa metrosuunnitelmassa, joka menee osin myös merenpinnan alapuolella.

Minusta Porto on oikein hyvä esikuva länsimetron toteuttamiseksi. Vähän niin kuin TramWest...  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Minusta Porto on oikein hyvä esikuva länsimetron toteuttamiseksi. Vähän niin kuin TramWest...


Tuli käytyä reilu viikko sitten Portossa. Olin kyllä haltioissani tuosta järjestelmästä, niin upean monipuolinen verkosto se on. Jotkut maanalaiset asemat olivat ehkä liiankin massiivisia, joten jos TramWestin kustannukset halutaan saada pilviin, niin Portosta voi toki ottaa mallia.  :Very Happy: 

Hauskaa kyllä, itse kutsuisin tuota järjestelmää raitiovaunuksi, mutta Porto-Campanhan asemalla meille matkalipun myynyt virkailija puhui metrosta - ja siihen tuo "m" -logokin viittaa. Liikennöinnissä oli joitain metromaisia piirteitä kuten se, että keskustassa oli maanalaisia asemia ja se että juna/vaunu pysähtyi joka asemalla/pysäkillä, oli kyytiin nousijoita ja kyydistäpoistujia tai ei. Sen sijaan välillä tuo rata kulki katua pitkin, joten kai se oli silloin sitten raitiovaunu.  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

Tiedoksi, että SRS-uutisissa on julkaistu kuvareportaasi Porton metrosta. 

Katsoen, ihmetellen ja kenties toivoen tällaista Suomeenkin!

----------


## JE

Raitiotie tuo on. Riittävän nopeaa ja modernia raitiotietä voi tietysti hyvin kutsua metroksi, jos niin halutaan.

----------


## zige94

> Raitiotie tuo on. Riittävän nopeaa ja modernia raitiotietä voi tietysti hyvin kutsua metroksi, jos niin halutaan.


Olkoon mikä on, mutta aivan mahtavalta ja todella hienolta tuo näyttää. Tuo on pakko päästä kokemaan itsekkin!  :Smile:

----------


## hylje

Ja Helsingin metro on lähijuna! Riittävän hidasta lähijunaa voi toki kutsua metroksi jos niin halutaan.

Sisäinen keppostelijani photoshoppaisi Porton metrot oransseiksi ja esittelisi niitä Helsingin metrona aina sopivassa tilanteessa. Portolainen kävelykadun metroasema on hienoimpia joita olen nähnyt.

----------


## Compact

> Olisihan tässäkin mallia Länsimetrolle. Ihan tyylikästä, sanoisin.





> ... tällä foorumilla kehuma Porton metro on hieman totutusta poikkeava metrojärjestelmä. Mielestäni erittäin tyylikäs ja malliesimerkki, miten uudet metrojärjestelmät voidaan toteuttaa.
> 
> Tässä linkki SkyscreaperCity foorumille ja sen Porton metroa käsittelevään ketjuun. Katsokaa ja lukekaa koko pitkä ketju; monet kuvat ko. ketjussa ovat upeita.





> Olenkin miettinyt viimeaikoina, että miltähän näyttäisi Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne, jos sen suunnittelu annettaisiin vastaavien ulkomaalaisten ammattilaisten käsiin (tai edes jotain konsuttiapua). Sen verran tyylikästä jälkeä (ihan arkkitehtoonisestikin) on nykyään syntynyt Porton lisäksi...


Vriston aiemmin esittämän mukaan Porton metrosta olisi voinut ottaa mallia Helsingin länsimetronkin rakentamiseen. Ihan samaa mieltä hänen kanssaan!

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tiedoksi, että SRS-uutisissa on julkaistu kuvareportaasi Porton metrosta. 
> 
> Katsoen, ihmetellen ja kenties toivoen tällaista Suomeenkin!


No, Jokerin käsittääkseni pitäisi olla jotain vähän tuollaista. Jos se nyt koskaan rakennetaan.

----------


## Compact

> Raitiotie tuo on. Riittävän nopeaa ja modernia raitiotietä voi tietysti hyvin kutsua metroksi, jos niin halutaan.


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3212/...0a1_z.jpg?zz=1
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3107/...3e903f84_z.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/46/13...a67_z.jpg?zz=1
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1217/...4ab_z.jpg?zz=1
j.n.e.

En kyllä allekirjoita tuota toveri JE:n lausuntoa, että "Metro do Porto" olisi raitiotie. Kyllä se on ihan oikea Metro. 

Se vaan on jotain ihan muuta kuin mitä Suomessa metro-sanalla halutaan viestiä. Se "metro" taipuu moneksi muuksikin, kuin sellaiseksi vanhakantaiseksi maanuumeniin rakennetuksi valtionrautatiet-tyylin paikallisjunaksi, mihin suomalaiseen erityisolosuhteeseen hallinto- ja suunnitteluvirkamiehet meidät pakottavat. Ehkä eivät muusta - paremmasta - sitten tiedä? On Portossa CP:n sähköjunalähiliikennettäkin, eli jos on raskaampaan junakalustoon viehtynyt, niin koettavaa on heillekin. Ja keskustassa on ratikoitakin, niitä museaalisia...

----------


## Max

Vertailun vuoksi pieni kuva Krakovasta:
http://fotozajezdnia.pl/details.php?image_id=29059

Tuota systeemiä ei kukaan nimitä metroksi...  :Smile:

----------


## JE

> En kyllä allekirjoita tuota toveri JE:n lausuntoa, että "Metro do Porto" olisi raitiotie. Kyllä se on ihan oikea Metro.


Määritelmät ovat tietysti nekin tulkinnanvaraisia, mutta minä pidän Porton järjestelmää raitiotienä ihan seuraavista tekijöistä katsoen:
- rata sijaitsee osaksi kadulla
- vaunut soveltuvat täydellisesti katuliikenteeseen

Tässä suhteessa Porton systeemi vastaa esimerkiksi Dortmundin linjoja U43 ja U44 (joita pidetään U-tunnuksista huolimatta raitiolinjoina) sekä kaikkia Bochumin 1000 mm raitiolinjoja ja Brysselin ja Antwerpenin ns. esimetroja: matalat laiturit ja katuliikennekelpoinen kalusto, mutta linjasto silti ainakin osaksi tunnelissa tai muutoin omalla väylällään.

Nämä seikat tuntien järjestelmää on vaikea pitää varsinaisesti metrona. Siinä kuitenkin olen Compactin kanssa puolestaan täysin samaa mieltä, että Porton järjestelmä (kuten myös nuo esimerkit Saksasta ja Belgiasta) muistuttavat enemmän useimpia Keski-Euroopan metrojärjestelmiä kuin meidän oranssi paikallisjunamme tekee.

Jos metron rajaa määritelmällisesti niinkin tiukasti kuin teen, on sekin vähän tulkinnanvaraista, voiko Helsinkiä ylipäätään pitää metrokaupunkina. Totta, Helsingin metro ei vastaa valtion rataverkon kaikkia standardeja. Sallitut akselipainot ovat alhaiset, sähköistysjärjestelmä poikkeava jne. Mutta päärataverkosta poikkeavat standardit eivät riitä tekemään rautatiestä ei-rautatietä. Valtion rataverkon kanssa hiukan yhteensopimattomia rautateitä kun on maailma täynnä. Tavallaan kai kaikki täysmetrojärjestelmät ovat rautateitä, mutta Helsingin metro on sitä paljon yksiselitteisemmin kuin moni muu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Täytyy muistaa että "metro" -sanan merkitys on laajempi kaupallisessa kuin liikenneteknisessä mielessä. Suomen arkikielestähän on pikkuhiljaa kadonnut vanhanaikaiselta kuulostava termi  "maanalainen (rautatie)" joka määrittelee tarkemmin mistä on kysymys, ja sen on korvannut metro-sana tarkoittamaan samaa asiaa teknisessä mielessä. Kaupallisesti katsottuna monet kaupungit varsinkin latilanaisella kielialueella käyttävät nimeä "Metro" paikallisista raideliikennesysteemeistä jotka käytännössä ovat raitioteitä tai ns esimetroja. 

Itse tekisin sellaisen karkean jaon että raitiotietyyppinen rata on metro jos se kulkee kaupungin keskustassa kokonaan maan alla tai eristetyllä radalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Mitä lisäarvoa itsepäisestä tasoerottelusta on väljässä ympäristössä kulkevalle lähiömetrolle? Liikenteen esteettömyys on asiakkaan kokema ja hyödyntämä ominaisuus. Liikenteen esteettömyyden voi toteuttaa sillalla, liikennevaloetuuksulla tai tunnelilla ympäristön mukaan. Matkustajan esteettömyys on matkustajan kokema ja hyödyntämä ominaisuus. Laituri tekee vaunuista esteettömän, jos vaunun lattia on laiturin korkeudella, oli se matala tai korkea.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä lisäarvoa itsepäisestä tasoerottelusta on väljässä ympäristössä kulkevalle lähiömetrolle? Liikenteen esteettömyys on asiakkaan kokema ja hyödyntämä ominaisuus. Liikenteen esteettömyyden voi toteuttaa sillalla, liikennevaloetuuksulla tai tunnelilla ympäristön mukaan. Matkustajan esteettömyys on matkustajan kokema ja hyödyntämä ominaisuus. Laituri tekee vaunuista esteettömän, jos vaunun lattia on laiturin korkeudella, oli se matala tai korkea.


Niin, kysymys on lähinnä siitä, että matalalattiatekniikka joka mahdolistaa raitiovaunuun nousemisen ilman portaita on ollut olemassa vasta n 15 vuotta, ja siksi kaikissa metroissa ja pikaraitiotiejärjestelmissä joiden rakentaminen on aloitettu ennen sitä, on esteettömyys pystytty toteuttamaan vain korkeiden laitureiden avulla. Aikaisemmin, kun raskasmetron rakentaminen vaati myös suuria matkustajavolyymeja ja pitkiä junia, kuluttivat metrojunien moottorit niin voimakkaita virtamäärää että ilmajohdot eivät olisi toimineet, ja siksi piti sähkönsyöttö hoitaa virtakiskolla. Sen takia ovat vanhemmat metrot kautta maailman eristetty muusta liikenteestä koko linjapituudellaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä lisäarvoa itsepäisestä tasoerottelusta on väljässä ympäristössä kulkevalle lähiömetrolle? Liikenteen esteettömyys on asiakkaan kokema ja hyödyntämä ominaisuus. Liikenteen esteettömyyden voi toteuttaa sillalla, liikennevaloetuuksulla tai tunnelilla ympäristön mukaan. Matkustajan esteettömyys on matkustajan kokema ja hyödyntämä ominaisuus. Laituri tekee vaunuista esteettömän, jos vaunun lattia on laiturin korkeudella, oli se matala tai korkea.


No just näin!

Markkinointinimenä voi vaikka myydä kahvia nimellä jätski. Elintarvikelaissa tms. on määritelty, että esim. jäätelö on maidosta valmistettu tuote, joten jos tekee jäätelöä, jonka raaka-aineina ovat kasvit  sellaista on saatavilla  sitä ei saa myydä nimellä jäätelö. Ja laktoositon ja rasvaton maito on nimettävä maitojuomaksi, koska se ei täytä enää maidon laissa olevaa määrittelyä.

Mutta sanalla _metro_ ei ole lainsuojaa, joten ratikkaa saa nimittää metroksi, niin kuin monessa paikassa Porton lisäksi tehdään. Tulee mieleen San Francisco (Muni Metro) ja Byssel, jossa maanalaiset raitiotieosuudet ovat M-tunnuksella.

Portossa ajetaan raitiovaunuilla sekä metroradalla, junanradalla että raitiotieradalla. Raitiotierataa on sekä kadulla, kadun vieressä erillisratana että kävelyalueilla. Junanratoina on perusteltua pitää niitä entisiä rautatieosuuksia, joilla liikenne nykyään rajoittuu vain raitiovaunuilla ajoon, mutta joilla on käytössä rautatiemäinen liikennöintikäytäntö opastinjärjestelmineen.

Tekniikka on nykyään kehittynyt niin, ettei ole enää olemassa pelkästään erillisiä metroja, raitioteitä ja junia järjestelminä. Jos ollaan tarkkoja, niin ei ole aivan selvästi ollut koskaan. Maailman ensimmäisenä metrona pidetään Lontoota, jossa liikenne aloitettiin höyryvetureiden vetämillä junilla. Niin alkoi Wienin metronkin liikenne. Tosin kolmesta ennen höyryllä ajetusta radasta vain yhdellä ajetaan nykyään metrojunilla. Yhdellä ajetaan raitiovaunuilla ja yhdellä sähkömoottorijunilla. Pariisin metro aloitti liikenteen 2-akselisilla raitiovaunuilla. Nykyisetkin 4-akseliset vaunut ovat suunnilleen saman kokoisia kuin meidän 4-akseliset ratikkamme olivat. Keski-Euroopassa monet paikallisrautatiet muuttuivat raitioteiksi, kun höyryjunat korvattiin sähkökäyttöisellä kalustolla. Joka ajeli kaduilla, tietenkin kun niin olivat tehneet höyrveturijunatkin.

Katsokaapas tätä sivua. Mitä niissä aloituskuvissa on?

Nykyään on selkeämpää todeta, onko kalusto raitiovaunuja, sähkömoottorijunia vai metrojunia. Kaksi jälkimmäistä eivät voi kulkea kuin niitä varten tehdyillä rautateillä tai metroradoilla, mutta raitiovaunut voivat kulkea kaikkialla  kuten Portossa. Eli raitiovaunuin hoidettu raitioliikenne on kaikkein joustavin henkilöraideliikenteen muoto. Rautateiden (junaratojen) ja metroratojen lisäksi on siis vielä olemassa raitioteitä.

Mutta ei täällä Suomessa auta, vaikka tänne tuotaisiin Eurotram-vaunuja ja vaikka ne maalattaisiin oransseiksi ja niiden sanottaisiin olevan metroja. Viime aikojen tapahtumat ovat osoittaneet, ettei edes riitä, että on sellainen metro kuin 1980-luvulla rakennettu HKL:n metro on. Täällä tarkoitus on rakentaa mahdollisimman kallista jotakin, jota nyt vain satutaan nimittämään metroksi.

Ei riittänyt se, että Espooseen tehdään tuplahinnalla tunnelirataa, piti vielä ympätä mukaan kuljettajattomuus, että hinta nousee. Ja sama Östersundomissa. Umpimetsään missä on tilaa vaikka mihin pitää tehdä kuljettajatonta tunnelimetroa. Muuten ei maksa tarpeeksi. Vantaan metsiinkin tehdään metroa. Jos alue olisi ollut Helsinkiä, sinnekin varmaan olisi tehty vielä kuljettajaton ajo, jotta olisi maksanut tarpeeksi. Olihan sitä yritystä parin raportin verran.




> Aikaisemmin, kun raskasmetron rakentaminen vaati myös suuria matkustajavolyymeja ja pitkiä junia, kuluttivat metrojunien moottorit niin voimakkaita virtamäärää että ilmajohdot eivät olisi toimineet, ja siksi piti sähkönsyöttö hoitaa virtakiskolla. Sen takia ovat vanhemmat metrot kautta maailman eristetty muusta liikenteestä koko linjapituudellaan.


Ei se ihan näin mennyt. Sivukisko keksittiin tilan säästämiseksi, kun tunneleiden tekeminen oli kallista. Kun sivukisko on maassa, siinä joudutaan viemään suuria virtoja, koska jännitettä ei voi nostaa. Tämä *rajoittaa* sivukiskovirroituksessa mahdollista tehoa. Ja siksi tehokkaissa järjestelmissä onkin ilmajohto ja korkeampi jännite. Mutta myös vanhoja järjestelmiä on ilmajohdolla. Esimerkiksi Madrid, yksi Euroopan ensimmäisistä ja suurimmista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei se ihan näin mennyt. Sivukisko keksittiin tilan säästämiseksi, kun tunneleiden tekeminen oli kallista. Kun sivukisko on maassa, siinä joudutaan viemään suuria virtoja, koska jännitettä ei voi nostaa. Tämä *rajoittaa* sivukiskovirroituksessa mahdollista tehoa. Ja siksi tehokkaissa järjestelmissä onkin ilmajohto ja korkeampi jännite. Mutta myös vanhoja järjestelmiä on ilmajohdolla. Esimerkiksi Madrid, yksi Euroopan ensimmäisistä ja suurimmista.


Olet varmaan oikeassa siinä suhteessa, mutta Tukholman kohdalla olen kuullut selityksen että virtakisko piti rakentaa nimenomaan virtamäärän vuoksi. Tukholman vanhassa esimetrossa joka ajettiin raitiovaunuilla (Slussen-Skanstull) oli ilmajohdot tunnelissa, mutta ne eivät olisi kestäneet sen ajan tekniikalla rakennettujen metrojunien vaatimaa virtamäärää ja siksi virroitussysteemi vaihdettiin metroistumisen myötä.

Se että miksi Oslossa, jossa vanhoja esimetropätkiä muutetaan täysmetroksi, asennetaan virtakiskot, taas en ymmärrä. Osaako joku asioista paremmin tietävä selittää? 

t.Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se että miksi Oslossa, jossa vanhoja esimetropätkiä muutetaan täysmetroksi, asennetaan virtakiskot, taas en ymmärrä. Osaako joku asioista paremmin tietävä selittää?


Oslossa halutaan eroon 2-neuvoisesta kalustosta. On vähän halvempaa kun ei ole kahdennettua virroitusta ostettavana ja huollettavana. Siis kaluston kannalta. Epäilen kuitenkin, että siitä säästöstä maksetaan monta kertaa enemmän ratarakenteissa.

Vähän yllättävä tuo Tukholman selitys. Tosin minulla on itsellänikin hämärä mielikuva, että olisin jotain tuollaista lukenut.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

En kyllä allekirjoita tuota toveri JE:n lausuntoa, että "Metro do Porto" olisi raitiotie. Kyllä se on ihan oikea Metro. 

Se vaan on jotain ihan muuta kuin mitä Suomessa metro-sanalla halutaan viestiä. Se "metro" taipuu moneksi muuksikin, kuin sellaiseksi vanhakantaiseksi maanuumeniin rakennetuksi valtionrautatiet-tyylin paikallisjunaksi, mihin suomalaiseen erityisolosuhteeseen hallinto- ja suunnitteluvirkamiehet meidät pakottavat.

Ehkä tämä on vielä toistaiseksi liioittelua, mutta tähän suuntaan ollaan menossa ja hyvä niin. Termi metro tarkoittaa yhä enemmän palvelultaan korkeatasoista joukkoliikennelinjaa, eikä niinkään tiettyä liikennevälinettä. Onhan terminä yleistynyt jopa "metrobussi".

Ja mielestäni nämä metron laatutekijät:
-pieni vuoroväli, alta kymmenen minuuttia
-suurehko linjanopeus, pysähdytään vain asemilla
-korkeatasoiset asemat tai pysäkit
-selkeä brändäys, tunnus tai tunnukset, väri tai värit yms. Siten että metroaseman tunnistaa vaivatta niin kartalta kuin kadultakin. Tämä on oikeastaan osa matkustajainformaatiota.
Matkustajainformaatiosta vielä sen verta, että edellisistä kohdista seuraakin, että perinteinen informaatio aikatauluineen yms. on oikeastaan tarpeetonta, se on vain matkustajille tarjottua lisäpalvelua.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Tukholmaan sen verran lisäkommenttia, että alkuperäinen Örbyn erittäin tehokas, virtaviivainen, palveleva yms. pikaraitiotierata käytti ilmajohdotusta ja varsinaisella pikaosuudella ajojännite oli vallan 900V. Hiukan  erikoista siis ettei tunnelbanaa varten olisi voitu käyttää ilmajohtovirransyöttöä.

----------


## Piirka

> Olet varmaan oikeassa siinä suhteessa, mutta Tukholman kohdalla olen kuullut selityksen että virtakisko piti rakentaa nimenomaan virtamäärän vuoksi. Tukholman vanhassa esimetrossa joka ajettiin raitiovaunuilla (Slussen-Skanstull) oli ilmajohdot tunnelissa, mutta ne eivät olisi kestäneet sen ajan tekniikalla rakennettujen metrojunien vaatimaa virtamäärää ja siksi virroitussysteemi vaihdettiin metroistumisen myötä.


Itse asiassa Tukholmassa suunniteltiin alunperin ilmajohtometroa. Ensimmäisessä metrovaunussa 2001 oli kattovirrotin, kuvattuna koeajolla vuonna 1949. Jo ennen varsinaisen liikenteen alkua vuonna 1950 tultiin siihen tulokseen, että tulevaisuudessa metrojunien koon kasvaessa jopa 8-vaunuisiksi, ei ilmajohdoista riitä virtaa niin pitkille junille. Siten päädyttiin sivukiskovirroitukseen. Ilmajohtovirroitus olisi riittänyt ainakin alkuvuosien junille, linjaa 18 ajettiin kolmivaunuisina (C1/C2 -vaunuja) ja linjaa 19 kaksivaunuisina junina. 




> Se että miksi Oslossa, jossa vanhoja esimetropätkiä muutetaan täysmetroksi, asennetaan virtakiskot, taas en ymmärrä. Osaako joku asioista paremmin tietävä selittää?


Oslon kahdessa protometrovaunussa 1960-luvun alkupuoliskolta oli kattovirrottimet. Syy oli tietenkin se, että niillä ajettiin koeajoja läntisillä "esimetro"radoilla. Itäisillä metroradoilla maksimipituus oli kuusi vaunua. Oslon metrovaunut olivat toki isompia kuin Tukholman vastaavat vaunut. Ilmeisesti Tukholman esikuvan mukaan itäisille metroradoille asennettiin siksi sivuvirtakiskot. Vuosien saatossa suunniteltiin läntisten ja itäisten ratojen yhdistäminen. Ensimmäisena läntisistä radoista yhdistyi ja yhdenmukaistui virtakiskoradaksi Sognsvannsbanen vuonna 1993 (muistaakseni). Ja kuten Antero totesi, Oslossa haluttiin eroon kaksivirtajärjestelmävaunuista. Ja sehän onnistui lopulta, kun Holmenkollbanen muutettiin sivuvirtakiskoiseksi.

Ratojen yhdistäminen osoittautui menestykseksi. Oslon metron suosio kasvoi merkittävästi. Melko "uudet" kaksoisvirroitusvaunut (T2000) sen sijaan osoittautuivat ei niin menestyksellisiksi. Ne ovat jääneet lopullisesti pois liikenteestä. Home, ruoste ja tekniikan temppuilu pistivät nämä vaunut ennenaikaiselle eläkkeelle.

---
Toisessa Tukholman koeajokuvassa näkyy sekä katto- että sivukiskovirrotin.

----------


## Compact

> ...esimetroja...


Tuo se nyt on kaikkein höhlin nimitys mitä voi olla. Ei kerro asiasta yhtään mitään. Onko se jonkinlainen metrojunan munavaihe, vai?

Helsingin itämetro on sitten myös esimetro. Länsimetrohan se on kehityksen tällä hetkellä kuviteltu huipentuma ja lopullinen kliimaksi: automaatti, pienet asemat, lyhyet junat ja vartiointiliikkeen haalariäijä ainoana viisautta jakavana henkilönä. Sitähän sitten saadaan itäänkin lähivuosina.

Toisaalta: portolaiset, portugalilaiset, sekä hyvin monet muutkin luokittelevat "Metro do Porton" ihan oikeasti metroksi. Järjestelmän suunnittelijat, käyttäjät, matkustajat, harrastajat sekä moni muu. Jos jotkut suomalaiset jukuripäät pitävät tuota Porton metroa raitiovaununa, kyllä sikäläiset asian korjaavat vahvoin sanakääntein. Eihän se mikään ratikka ole, vaan justiinsa nimenomaan metro! Ratikka on sitten ihan jotain muuta. Sopii vaikka käydä joskus Stadissa niillä ajelemassa, siellä niitä ratikoita on.

Portugalin valtion luokittelussa (IMTT Instituto da Mobilidade e dos Transportes Terrestres) Porton metro on myös metro, ei ratikka, eikä sitä tee ratikaksi suomalaisten harrastajien asiasta vänkääminen. Ettäkö metro olisi vain malmiradan toleransseilla rakennettu maanuumenissa liikennöivä 3. lk:n mukavuuksilla varustettu puupenkkipaikkuri (tosin penkit ovat nykyaikaisesti kovamuovia). Ei tokkiinsa, sano savolaisukko. 

Ja onhan Portugalissa myös toinen metrokaupunki eli Lissabon. Se on sellainen wanhanaikainen toteutus (kuten HKL), mutta kuuluu kuitenkin samaan metroluokkaan Porton kanssa. Portugali onkin avarakatseisempi maa kuin Suomi; metro voi kehittyä kolkosta kaivosradasta nykyajan ihanteeksi ja on kuitenkin edelleen "metro".

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse asiassa Tukholmassa suunniteltiin alunperin ilmajohtometroa. Ensimmäisessä metrovaunussa 2001 oli kattovirrotin, kuvattuna koeajolla vuonna 1949.


Tätä ennen, 40-luvun puolessavälissä, oli muutamalla A13-vaunulla testattu sivukiskovirroitinta välillä Sockenplan-Svedmyra.

Vieläkin taitaa muuten olla jäljellä yksi uudelleenrakennettu entinen Örbyvaunu sivukiskovirroittimella. Vm. -30/-57 ja työ maistuu!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo se nyt on kaikkein höhlin nimitys mitä voi olla. Ei kerro asiasta yhtään mitään. Onko se jonkinlainen metrojunan munavaihe, vai?


Ei ole junan munavaihe  vaan radan. Se nyt sattuu olemaan joukkoliikenneammattilaisten käyttämä termi ja käännös ranskan sanasta _prémetro_ ja tarkoittaa osittain maanalaista rataa jota liikennöidään raitiovaunu- eli light rail- kalustolla. (Kuten varmaan tiesit) 

Entisaikaan ne päivitettiin lähes  järjestään raskasmetroiksi, mutta nykyään kun on mahdollista ajaa matalalattiakalustolla, niin osa niistä on jätetty pysyvästi ennalleen. 

Esimetrovaihetta on joissakin kaupungeissa nähty tarpeellisena siksi että johonkin uuteen asuinalueeseen on haluttu nopea raideyhteys mutta kaupungin varsinaisen metron rakennustöiden ollessa kesken, on päädytty yhdistää uusi rata tilapäisesti kaupungin raitiotieverkkoon ja ajaa raitiovaunuiilla kunnes versinainen metro on valmis. Näin esim Tukholmassa aikanaan. Toinen syy on ollut olemassaolevien raitioteiden upottaminen tunneleihin keskustasssa kuten monessa saksalaiskaupungissa, odottamaan myöhempää muuttamista raskasmetroksi, joka joidenkin osalta on jäänyt toteutumatta. Tällainen toteutusmallihan oli aikoinaan ehdolla Helsingissäkin mutta nykyisen itä-länsisuuntaisen metrolinjan kohdalla ei tehty niin. 

Porton metroa voi siitä syystä kutsua metroksi koska se on kokonaan uusi järjestelmä, ja se on tarkoitettu pysyvästi sellaiseksi, ja kaupungissa ei ollut raitiovaunuja ennen sitä, tai jos oli niin niiden lakkakuttamisesta on kulunut niin pitkä aika että mitään vanhaa ei ole voitu uusiokäyttää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Entisaikaan ne päivitettiin lähes  järjestään raskasmetroiksi, mutta nykyään kun on mahdollista ajaa matalalattiakalustolla, niin osa niistä on jätetty pysyvästi ennalleen.


Kuinkahan asia on. Minulla on sellainen käsitys, että tilanne on juurikin päin vastoin. Vain muutama esimetro on päätynyt sellaiseksi, jota voi nimittää raskasmetroksi (= täysin muusta liikenteestä eristetty rata ja liikennöinti).

Kun käyn läpi Euroopassa toimivat metroiksi nimitetyt järjestelmät, sieltä löytyy useita sellaisia, jotka ovat aikaisemmin olleet paikallisrautateitä, jotka on myöhemmin muutettu metroiksi. Mutta ei niitä rautateitä ole 1800-luvun lopulla perustettu esimetroina sitä varten, että joskus 6080 vuotta myöhemmin ne muutetaan metroiksi. Tämä koskee myös niitä entisiä rautatieosuuksia, joilla Porton ratikat (sori Compact, raitiovaunujahan ne ovat  :Wink: ) nyt liikennöivät osana Metro do Porto -nimistä järjestelmää.




> Esimetrovaihetta on joissakin kaupungeissa nähty tarpeellisena siksi että johonkin uuteen asuinalueeseen on haluttu nopea raideyhteys mutta kaupungin varsinaisen metron rakennustöiden ollessa kesken, on päädytty yhdistää uusi rata tilapäisesti kaupungin raitiotieverkkoon ja ajaa raitiovaunuiilla kunnes versinainen metro on valmis. Näin esim Tukholmassa aikanaan.


Itse asiassa minun on aika vaikea keksiä, mikä nykyisistä metroista olisi selkeästi sellainen, että on rakennettu rautatie sitä varten, että sitä on tarkoitus liikennöidä suljettuna ja muusta liikennejärjestelmästä erillisenä mutta aluksi sitä liikennöidään raitiovaunuilla ja muuhun liikennejärjestelmään yhteydessä. Tukholmassa oli kai näin vihreän linjan kanssa ja Oslossa on joitain osuuksia rakennettu samalla ajatuksella. Mutta Holmenkollenin rata on otettu metron osaksi jälkikäteen ja Oslon raitiotietunneli 1928 tehtiin kuitenkin kai nimenomaan raitiovaunuille ja ajatus metrosta eli Tukholman tunnelbanan teknisten ratkaisujen kopioinnista mm. kalustoon syntyi myöhemmin. Saa korjata, jos olen väärässä.

Kaikki muut metrot ovat minun mielestäni syntyneet joko suoraan metroiksi tai ne on muutettu sellaisista järjestelmistä, joita perustettaessa ei ole ajateltu, että järjestelmä muutetaan metroksi. Eihän sellaista voitu ajatella ennen 1890-lukua, jolloin sähkömoottorivaunuihin perustuva tunnelijuna vasta keksittiin.

Sen sijaan iso määrä on esimetroiksi rakennettuja järjestelmiä, joista ei koskaan tullut metroja. Käytännössä kaikki saksalaiset Stadtbahnit. Ne ovat joko jääneet tunneliosuuksiksi raitioliikenteelle tai niitä ei alun perinkään ajateltu muutettavaksi täysin suljetuiksi järjestelmiksi. Stuttgart tai Kölnin korkealaiturilinjat ovat esimerkkejä siitä, että suunniteltiin ja tehtiin metromainen raitiotie, jonka metromaisuuden keskeinen elementti on korkea laituri. Mutta jotka poikkeavat täysmetrojärjestelmästä olennaisesti siten, että rata voi sijaita myös katuympäristössä.

Eli voisitko listata, mitä metrot ovat sinusta esimetroista syntyneitä raskasmetroja?

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Porton metroa voi siitä syystä kutsua metroksi koska se on kokonaan uusi järjestelmä, ja se on tarkoitettu pysyvästi sellaiseksi, ja kaupungissa ei ollut raitiovaunuja ennen sitä, tai jos oli niin niiden lakkakuttamisesta on kulunut niin pitkä aika että mitään vanhaa ei ole voitu uusiokäyttää.


Portossa on ollut raitiovaunuja, jopa ensimmäiset Iberian sähköratikat vuodesta 1895 lähtien. Ja vanhoilla museaalisilla ratikoilla liikennöidään yhä edelleen keskustassa kolmella eri linjalla päivittäin läpi vuoden.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli voisitko listata, mitä metrot ovat sinusta esimetroista syntyneitä raskasmetroja?


Oikeastaan itse vastasit jo osittain: Stokis, Oslo,  Frankfurt (osa linjoista ovat nykyään käytännössä täysmetroja) , Wien (vanhasta Stadtbahnista ja raitiotietunneleista raskasmetroksi muutetut osuudet), Bryssel ja Milano (osa linjoista olleet alunperin esimetroja). Nämä siis Euroopasta.

Muissa maanosissa lähinnä Amerikassa ja mahdollisesti Japanista löytynee vastaavia esimerkkejä joissa vanhoja esikaupunkiraitioteitä tai ns interurbaaneja on muutetu asteittain metroiksi. Näissä maanosissa prosessi on toisinaan sattanut olla niin pitkä että ensimmäisen vaiheen kohdalla ei olla oltu tietoisia lopputuloksesta. 

Esimetrotyyppisiä ratoja  jotka on jätetty esimetroiksi vaikka oli alunperin suuniteltu jossain vaiheessa muuttaa ne täysmetroksi, on mm Antwerpenissä ja Zürichissä ja Bostonin vanhin maanalainen linja. Saksan muut stadtbahnkaupungit ovat rajatapauksia. Stuttgartissa muuttui kuitenkin käytännössä koko infra kun esimetroverkon raideleveys muutettiin leveämmäksi. 

Esimetrotyyppisiä raitiotietunneleita on kokonaan lakkautettu Lontoosta ja suomalaisille tutusta Mannheim-Ludwigshafenista. 




> Portossa on ollut raitiovaunuja, jopa ensimmäiset Iberian sähköratikat vuodesta 1895 lähtien. Ja vanhoilla museaalisilla ratikoilla liikennöidään yhä edelleen keskustassa kolmella eri linjalla päivittäin läpi vuoden.


Porton raitiotiet lienee olleet aika kauan olleet lakkautettuja, koska kävin siellä itse v 1985 ja silloin siellä ei niitä ollut enää. Vanhat vaunut ovat toki saattaneet olla jossain museossa tai vastaavassa säilytyksessä odottamassa parempia aikoja. Portossa oli 1980-luvulla vielä kapearaiteinen sähköistämätön paikallisrautatie ja sen vanhaa ratalinjaa lienee käytetty uudessa metrossa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Piirka

> Porton raitiotiet lienee olleet aika kauan olleet lakkautettuja, koska kävin siellä itse v 1985 ja silloin siellä ei niitä ollut enää. Vanhat vaunut ovat toki saattaneet olla jossain museossa tai vastaavassa säilytyksessä odottamassa parempia aikoja.


Vuonna 1985 liikennöitiin vielä kolmea ratikkalinjaa (1, 18 ja 19). Mahtoiko vierailusi tuolloin osua sunnuntaille? Jos osui, niin tough luck. Sunnuntailiikennöinti oli nimittäin lakkautettu kaksi vuotta aikaisemmin. Vuonna 1978 oli iltaliikennettä supistettu muina viikonpäivinä, jolloin liikenne loppui jo iltayhdeksältä. On kyllä varsinainen ihme, että Portossa katuratikat ovat säilyneet. Vuonna 1994 oli jäljellä ainoastaan museaalinen linja 18 ja se sai dieselbussikilpailijan vuonna 1996. Siinä vaiheessa 18:n vuoroväliä kasvatettiin 35 minuuttiin ja liikennöintiaikaa supistettiin klo 9-19 väliselle ajalle. Sunnuntailiikenne aloitettiin tosin nyt uudestaan.

Nyt museoliikenne kattaa kolme linjaa 1, 18 ja 22. Viimeksimainittu kulkee ydinkeskustassa uusia raiteita pitkin Batalhasta Carmoon. Kullakin linjalla on 30 min vuoroväli klo 10-19 välisenä aikana.

Huomasin muuten Tukholman kuvia sellaillessani, että sekä ilmajohtoa että sivuvirtakiskoa oli rakennettu Hökarängenin metroradan "ei-esimetro"osuudellekin. Kuvassa Tallkrogenin asema vuonna 1954. Kolme vuotta myöhemmin päivätyissä kuvissa ei ilmajohtoja enää nähdä. Paljonkohan turha (?) ilmajohdotus tulikaan maksamaan Stockholms Spårvägarille?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vuonna 1985 liikennöitiin vielä kolmea ratikkalinjaa (1, 18 ja 19). Mahtoiko vierailusi tuolloin osua sunnuntaille? Jos osui, niin tough luck. Sunnuntailiikennöinti oli nimittäin lakkautettu kaksi vuotta aikaisemmin. Vuonna 1978 oli iltaliikennettä supistettu muina viikonpäivinä, jolloin liikenne loppui jo iltayhdeksältä. On kyllä varsinainen ihme, että Portossa katuratikat ovat säilyneet. Vuonna 1994 oli jäljellä ainoastaan museaalinen linja 18 ja se sai dieselbussikilpailijan vuonna 1996. Siinä vaiheessa 18:n vuoroväliä kasvatettiin 35 minuuttiin ja liikennöintiaikaa supistettiin klo 9-19 väliselle ajalle. Sunnuntailiikenne aloitettiin tosin nyt uudestaan.
> 
> Nyt museoliikenne kattaa kolme linjaa 1, 18 ja 22. Viimeksimainittu kulkee ydinkeskustassa uusia raiteita pitkin Batalhasta Carmoon. Kullakin linjalla on 30 min vuoroväli klo 10-19 välisenä aikana.


En muista päiviä mutta niin on valitettavasti käynyt kohdallani että Porton raitioteiden olemassaolo on jäänyt kokonaan nooteeraamatta! Sellainen muistikuva on että siellä olisi ollut johdinautoja, ja sitten ne paikallisjunat joita itsekin käytin. Pitää tarkistaa vanhoista valokuvista josko siellä näkyisi ratikkaa tai kiskoja. Olin tosin samalla reissulla useamman päivän Lissabonissa ja siellä tuli kuljettua raitiovaunulla sitten niin paljon että ehkä en noteerannut Porton vaunuja ollenkaan.

Onko muuten Porton raiitioteillä sama raideleveys kuin nykyisellä metrolla, eli ovatko järjestelmät mitenkään kytköksissä toisiinsa?




> Huomasin muuten Tukholman kuvia sellaillessani, että sekä ilmajohtoa että sivuvirtakiskoa oli rakennettu Hökarängenin metroradan "ei-esimetro"osuudellekin. Kuvassa Tallkrogenin asema vuonna 1954. Kolme vuotta myöhemmin päivätyissä kuvissa ei ilmajohtoja enää nähdä. Paljonkohan turha (?) ilmajohdotus tulikaan maksamaan Stockholms Spårvägarille?


Niin, tai sitä ihmettelen että eikä niitä metrojunien erilaisia virroitusjärjestelmiä  olisi voinut testata tehtaan koeradalla? Ymmärtääkseni ASEA:n tehtailla Västeråsissa  on ollut aika laajakin 
koerataverkosto sekä raitiovaunuja, metroja että rautatiejunia varten. Mutta oliko silloin 1940-50 luvulla?

Olikohan Tukholman 1. metroradan ilmajohdot asennettu siksi että jos sattuu kalustopula teknisten ongelmien vuoksi, niin voidaan käyttää raitiovaunuja varakalustona? 

t.Rainer

----------


## JE

Porton vanha raitiotie lakkautettiin vuonna 1996, linja 18 taisi olla viimeinen. Vanhan raitiotien verkolla hoidetaan edelleen museoliikennettä, ilmeisen suuressa laajuudessa. Uusi raitiotie, tai metro jos sitä niin halutaan nimittää, on siitä erillinen järjestelmä, avattu 2002. Raideleveys sama.

Ja näihin metron ym. määritelmiin palatakseni: minusta metro on suomen kielessä vakiintunut nimitykseksi maanalaiselle, eli täysin tai vähintäänkin lähes täysin kaikesta muusta liikenteestä eristetylle ja enimmäkseen tunnelissa (tai mahdollisesti korkoradalla) kulkevalle järjestelmälle. Kaupallisessa mielessä U-Bahn- ja metro-nimityksiä käytetään monistakin järjestelmistä, jotka ennemmin kuitenkin ovat raitioteitä. Metro-sanalle on siinä mielessä kaksi eri määritelmää, joista laajempi kattaa paljon suuremman määrän kulkuneuvoja kuin suppeampi tekninen rajaus.

Metrorataa on tunnelirata tai vastaava eristetty rata - tässä olen samoilla linjoilla Anteron kanssa - ja metrojärjestelmä (suppea määritelmä) on puhtaasti tällaisesta radasta rakennettu järjestelmä. Palvelutasoltaan vastaava ja usein parempi, halvempi ja joustavampi järjestelmä kuitenkin saadaan, jos mainitunlaista "metrorataa" on järjestelmästä vain osa. Raitiovaunu on joustava kulkuneuvo ja raitiotiejärjestelmä parhaimmillaan monipuolinen. Ei raitiotiejärjestelmän tarvitse koko laajuudeltaan olla Helsingin malliin katurataa eli perinteistä "raitiotietä". Esimerkiksi Frankfurtin "metro" on jonkin sortin raitiotie (korkeiden laitureiden ja runsaan tunneloinnin vuoksi hyvin ei-perinteinen sellainen, mutta kumminkin) nimenomaan joustavuutensa vuoksi. Järjestelmää voidaan niin haluttaessa laajentaa vaivattomasti kadulle, eikä se ole sidottu eristetylle väylälle, mikä rajoite on (suppean määritelmän mukaisen) metron erityispiirre. Frankfurtissa yksi linja, U4, täytti pitkään perinteisen raskasmetron määritelmän, mutta niin vain on sitäkin linjaa pidennetty katutilaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oikeastaan itse vastasit jo osittain: Stokis, Oslo,  Frankfurt (osa linjoista ovat nykyään käytännössä täysmetroja) , Wien (vanhasta Stadtbahnista ja raitiotietunneleista raskasmetroksi muutetut osuudet), Bryssel ja Milano (osa linjoista olleet alunperin esimetroja). Nämä siis Euroopasta.


OK, mutta minusta nyt lasket esimetroksi sellaista, mitä ei ole rakennettu ajatuksella, että se on ensin jotain muuta ja sitten se muutetaan suljetuksi metroksi. Mutta jos lasket näin, listaltasi puuttuu monta metroksi nimitettyä järjestelmää.

Metroiksi nimitettyjä rautateistä tai raitioteistä muutettuja systeemejä ovat (perustamisjärjestys):
Lontoo (ei deep tubes)GlasgowBarcelonaAteenaGenovaNewcastleBilbaoCatana
Tukholman ja Oslon lasken metroiksi muuttuneiksi esimetroiksi. Milanoa en tunne käytännössä, mutta kun siellä suunniteltiin 7 linjan metroa jo 1925 ja päätettiin rakentaa metro 1955 ja yksi varsinainen sivukiskometrolinja avautui rahapulan vuoksi 1964, niin kai sen voi hyväksyä metroksi muutetuksi esimetroksi.

Frankfurt:
Kuten JE kertoi, systeemi on jäänyt Stadtbahniksi, josta ei tullut alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaista suljettua metroa.

Wien:
Höyryvetureilla liikennöidyt Stadtbahnit vastaavat Berliinin S-Bahnia. Ne tehtiin kaupunkialueella palveleviksi henkilöliikenteen rautateiksi ennen kuin sähkömoottorivaunuista tiedettiin mitään. Ne eivät olleet esimetroja. Wienin ratikkatunneli on edelleen ratikkatunneli, eikä se metroksi koskaan muuttunekaan.

Bryssel:
Ratikkatunnelit ovat ratikkatunneleita, metro tehtiin Brysseliin erikseen. Ratikkatunneleita ei kannata eikä voi muuttaa metrovaunuliikenteelle, sillä silloin ratikkaverkko menisi sekaisin ja toisaalta yhteydet muuhun metroverkkoon olisivat vähintään ongelmalliset.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Glasgow


Glasgow'n metro on tulkintani mukaan syntynyt metrona. Käyttövoimana oli alkujaan höyrykoneisiin perustuva kaapeliveto, mutta järjestelmä on täysin maan alla erittäin pienissä tunneleissa. Itse asiassa nykyiset pienet junat ovat nekin alkuperäisiä suurempia. Glasgow'ssa on lisäksi maanalainen junareitti Argyle line, joka on osa rautatieverkkoa. Ehkä tämä sotkee.

Suosittelen kaikille, jotka kaupunkiin eksyvät. Vastaavaa miniatyyrijunaa ei liene missään muualla keskeisenä joukkoliikennevälineenä.




> Ratikkatunnelit ovat ratikkatunneleita, metro tehtiin Brysseliin erikseen.


Urbanrail väittää, että Brysselin nykyiset metrotunnelit perustuvat aikaisempiin ratikkatunneleihin. Linjan 2/6 osalta muutos tehtiin vasta 1988. Näiden lisäksi on edelleen käytössä muita ratikkatunneleita, joita ei kai olla muuttamassa metrokäyttöön.

----------


## JE

Kyllä, Brysselin linjojen 2 ja 6 radasta ainakin suuri osa on entistä ratikkatunnelia, muutettu 1980-luvulla. Linjan 19 tunneli oli aiemmin tämän tunneliverkoston osa. Etelä-pohjoissuunnan ratikkatunnelia on kaavailtu muutettavaksi raskasmetroksi vielä 2000-luvullakin, mutta jotenkaan en usko että siitä koskaan mitään tulee. Vuoden 2008 jälkeen sen tunnelin kautta kulkevilla linjoilla on käsittääkseni siirrytty yksinomaan matalalattiavaunujen käyttöön, ja siten esteettömyysvaatimuksetkin täyttyvät jo.

Wienissä linjan U2 vanhin osuus muutettiin ratikkatunnelista vuonna 1980. Nykyistä ratikkatunnelia ei sen sijaan olla muuttamassa raskasmetroa varten.

----------


## hylje

Suomessa tyypillinen metron käsitys on Helsingin metro, koska Suomessa ei ole muitakaan metroja. Käsityksessä sekoittuvat Helsingin toteutusyksityiskohdat kuten junan mitat ja laiturikorkeus yleisluontoisiin korkean palvelutason joukkoliikenteen piirteisiin, jotka kiteytyvät esteettömyyteen. Eri tasojen konsepteja sekoittava käsitys on järkevää keskustelua estävä nimitys.

Metro on mielekästä määrittää nimenomaan esteettömän, korkean palvelutason joukkoliikenteen piirteiden mukaan. Metro on palvelu, joka näkyy ja tuntuu asiakkaalle. Palvelu voidaan toimittaa erilaisilla, asiakkaalle merkityksettömillä tavoilla: vaikka busseilla tai ratikkavaunuilla. Tai lähijunilla. On siis myös mielekästä, että kaikille suomalaisille kaupunkilaisille tarjotaan metro.

Mutta jos metroa ei voi lanseerata paremmin, on parasta unohtaa koko sana. Puhutaan vaikka Itä-Helsingin kaupunkiradasta.

----------


## JE

Näin on. Totta kai matkustajan kannalta olennaista on palvelutaso, ei tekninen toteutus. Metro-sanan voisi ihan yhtä hyvin ellei paremminkin valjastaa nimenomaan tiettyä palvelutasoa kuvaavaksi termiksi, ennemmin kuin tekniseksi määritelmäksi.

----------


## Compact

Ja vielä tarkemmin metromaisuus-sana Suomessa suomeksi purettuna:

Metromaisuus ei tarkoita mitään esteettömyyttä, vaan yksinomaan ja peräti valtion taholta sitä, että kulkuneuvo vain liikennöi tiheästi. Esim. viiden-kymmenen minuutin välein tungosaikaan.

Kun valtion rataverkolla Helsingissä avattiin Kaupunkiratoja Leppävaaraan, Tikkurilaan ja Keravalle, liikennettä nimenomaan mainostettiin "metromaiseksi". Käytössä on korkealattiajunia portaikkoineen, m/1960-luku. Asemalaitureille pääkulkureitit ovat portaikkoja (tosin lyhyitä), luiskia ja hissejä, sekä joissain tapauksissa myös koneportaita. Metromaisuus tarkoittaa entiseen aikaan verrattuna vain sitä, että juna kulkee tiheämmin. 

Helsingin HKL-metro on niinmuodoin myös ihan oikea metro, sillä se liikennöi myös "metromaisesti".

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Bryssel:
> Ratikkatunnelit ovat ratikkatunneleita, metro tehtiin Brysseliin erikseen. Ratikkatunneleita ei kannata eikä voi muuttaa metrovaunuliikenteelle, sillä silloin ratikkaverkko menisi sekaisin ja toisaalta yhteydet muuhun metroverkkoon olisivat vähintään ongelmalliset.


Käsitykseni on sama, että metro rakennettiin metroksi Brysselissä. Ratikkatunnelit joskus lukemani mukaan rakennettiin ajatuksella että niissä ensin liikennöidään ratikalla ja kunhan rahaa joskus riittää, muutetaan ne "oikeiksi" metroiksi. Siksi nimitys prémétro (sama englanniksi). Tätä muutosta ei vaan ikinä tehty, koska havaittiin ettei siitä olisi kustannusta vastaavaa hyötyä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ja vielä tarkemmin metromaisuus-sana Suomessa suomeksi purettuna:
> 
> Metromaisuus ei tarkoita mitään esteettömyyttä, vaan yksinomaan ja peräti valtion taholta sitä, että kulkuneuvo vain liikennöi tiheästi. Esim. viiden-kymmenen minuutin välein tungosaikaan.


Metromaisuuteen kuuluu myös suuri kapasiteetti. En ainakaan ole kuullut yhtään yksinivelraitiovaunulinjaa, yksivaunuista kiskobussijunalinjaa tai kaksaksel-/telibussilinjaa kutsuttavan metromaiseksi tai käyttävän metro-sanaa nimessään.

----------


## Piirka

> Porton vanha raitiotie lakkautettiin vuonna 1996, linja 18 taisi olla viimeinen. Vanhan raitiotien verkolla hoidetaan edelleen museoliikennettä, ilmeisen suuressa laajuudessa.


Ilmeisesti lakkautuksella tarkoitettiin siirtymistä "oikeasta ratikkaliikenteestä" museoratikkaliikenteeseen? Linja 18 oli tosiaan viimeinen linja vuonna 1996.




> Glasgow'n metro on tulkintani mukaan syntynyt metrona. Käyttövoimana oli alkujaan höyrykoneisiin perustuva kaapeliveto, mutta järjestelmä on täysin maan alla erittäin pienissä tunneleissa. Itse asiassa nykyiset pienet junat ovat nekin alkuperäisiä suurempia.


Glasgow'n kaksikerroksiset raitiovaunut eivät olisi edes mahtuneet maanalaiseen tunneliin. Metrotunnelin läpimitta on huikea 3,35 m. Nykyiset ja niitä edeltäneet vanhat sähkökäyttöiset metrovaunut eivät ulkomitoiltaan poikenneet paljoakaan. Molemmat o(li)vat leveydeltään 2,34 m. Pituudeltaan nykyiset moottorivaunut ovat 12,575 m ja vanhat olivat 12,42 m. Istumapaikkoja vanhoissa vaunuissa oli 42 ja uusissa 36. Kapasiteettia kasvatettiin vuosien 1977-80 modernisoinnissa laiturien pidentämisellä. Vuoteen 1977 asti suurin junakoko oli kaksi vaunua. Modernisoinnin jälkeen suurin junakoko on kolme vaunua.

----------


## Compact

> Metromaisuuteen kuuluu myös suuri kapasiteetti. En ainakaan ole kuullut yhtään yksinivelraitiovaunulinjaa, yksivaunuista kiskobussijunalinjaa tai kaksiakseli-/telibussilinjaa kutsuttavan metromaiseksi tai käyttävän metro-sanaa nimessään.


Jos vain hiukan googleaa metrobussia, niin kyllä vähäkapasiteettisia linjuriliikennöitsijöitäkin löytyy metro-nimen alta. Ei siis voi pitää paikkaansa tuo väite vain suuresta kapasiteetista. Kaipa liikennöitsijät ovat pienillä autoillaankin ajaessaa mielestään "metromaisia", kunhan vain liikenne on tiheää?

"Metro" on siis "tiheää liikennettä" vaikka kuinka heppoisilla rillukoilla missä vaan, eikä vain kaivosrata mallia "HKL-metro".

http://www.metrobus.df.gob.mx/
http://www.joburg.org.za/bus
http://www.wmata.com/bus/
http://www.iett.gov.tr/metin.php?no=186
j.n.e.

Ranskassa Rouenissa liikennöi sikäläinen ja ilmiselvä ratikka nimellä m-é-t-r-o-b-u-s eli metro-nimi on kyllä loppupeleissä niin fiktiivinen kuin olla vain voi. No ehkä se premetro vielä sen päihittää... 

Siis metro liittyy aikataulutiheyteen, ei muuhun.

Tuli mieleen vielä, että onhan meillä olemassa bussiyhtiö nimeltään Atomi Lines http://www.kolumbus.fi/atomilines/ eikä se liity mitenkään ydinvoimaloihin tms. Onpahan vaan hauska nimi. Taitaa olla "metrokin" samaa luokkaa huumoritasoa? Jospa oikeat luokitukset pitäisikin olla "raitiotie" ja "rautatie"?

----------


## Piirka

> Käsitykseni on sama, että metro rakennettiin metroksi Brysselissä.


Nykyisen Brysselin raskasmetron linjojen 1/5 ja 2 ydinosat ovat alkujaan esimetro- eli ratikkatunneleita. Ykkös-vitoslinjalla tunneliosuus Schuman-De Broukère avattiin vuonna 1969 ja kakkoslinjan Rogier-Louise/Louiza avattiin vaiheittain vuosien 1970 ja 1985 välisenä aikana. Ensiksimainittu esimetrotunneli muuttui raskasmetrotunneliksi vuosina 1976-77. Kakkoslinja otettiin käyttöön vuonna 1988. Kakkoslinjan esimetrotunnelissa liikennöi 1980-luvulla kuusi eri ratikkalinjaa.

----------


## hylje

Metromaisuus vaikuttaa vastaus vastaukselta isommalta junaturmalta. Itse suosittelisin vahvasti koko sanan jättämistä pois keskustelusta, siitä ei saa mitään järkevää irti.

Metropalvelussa ei todellakaan tule olla mielivaltaista kapasiteettikynnystä. Reuna-arvoina on vain ja ainoastaan yksittäisen asiakkaan kokema, mitattavissa oleva palvelu. Eivät siis palveluntuottajan toteutusyksityiskohdat, kuten yksikkökoko, yksikköjen toteutustapa ja hintatehokkuus. Asiakasta ei toteutusyksityiskohdat kiinnosta. Asiakasta kiinnostaa vain nousta kätevästi vaunuun, joka johtaa lähelle hänen määränpäätään helposti ennakoitavalla tavalla.

Jossain päin maailmaa voi olla jopa taksimetro.

----------


## vompatti

Älkää nyt jankatko selvää asiaa. Porton Metroksi nimetty järjestelmä on raitiotie. Saahan niitä junia nimittää millä nimellä tahtoo. Selvä raitiotie se on.

Suomessakin voidaan Laajasalon ratikka nimetä Köysiradaksi. Portugalilaiset, jotka tulevat väittämään tuota ratikkaa metroksi, saavat kuulla, että kyseessä onkin Köysirata.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Frankfurt:
> Kuten JE kertoi, systeemi on jäänyt Stadtbahniksi, josta ei tullut alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaista suljettua metroa.


Frankfurtin kohdalla raskasmetroksi kutsumista puoltaa se että kaupungissa on erikseen melko laaja katuraitiotieverkko jolla ei ole mitään yhteistä metron kanssa kuin ehkä varikot. Lisäksi Franfurtissa U-Bahnissa käytetyt vaunut ovat paljon kulmikkaampia kuin Stadtbahn- ja raitiovaunut  yleensä eli jyrkkiin kadunkulmiin niillä ei ole menemistä.  




> Wien:
> Höyryvetureilla liikennöidyt Stadtbahnit vastaavat Berliinin S-Bahnia. Ne tehtiin kaupunkialueella palveleviksi henkilöliikenteen rautateiksi ennen kuin sähkömoottorivaunuista tiedettiin mitään. Ne eivät olleet esimetroja. Wienin ratikkatunneli on edelleen ratikkatunneli, eikä se metroksi koskaan muuttunekaan.


Wienin alkupräisestä ratikkatunnelista osa on muutettu 1980-luvulla raskasmetroksi jota ajaa linja U2. (kuten JE jo totesi)

"Wanha" Stadtbahn remontoitiin 1. maailmansodan jälkeen koko raideinfran osalta, työ kesti monta vuotta, sähkökäyttöiseksi esimetroksi, joista yksi osa modernisoitiin pintapuoleisesti 1980-luvulla ja kalusto korvattiin ensin (käytetyillä)  Düvag-nivelvaunuilla odottamaan linjan metroksi muuttamista, mutta vaunut korvattiinkin myöhemmin uusilla matalalattiavaunuilla jolloin ratainfra sai jäädä ennalleen.Linjaa on jatkettu etelään hyödyntäen osittain vanhaa pikaraitiotielinjaa joka esristetiin ja siinä vaiheessa se sai metron linjatunnuksen U6. Toinen osa muutettiin sivuvirtakiskometrolinjaksi U4  ja kolmas S-bahniksi eli lähijunaradaksi 1970-luvulla. (Kuten varmaan tiedät).  U6-linjan historiallisen merkityksen, arvokkuuden ja viihtyvyyden kannalta oli ehdottomasti paras ratkaisu odottaa että oli saatavilla matalalattiakalustoa, ettei tarvinnut muuttaa sitä raskasmetroksi. U4-linja on varsin kolkko siihen verrattuna. 




> Bryssel:
> Ratikkatunnelit ovat ratikkatunneleita, metro tehtiin Brysseliin erikseen. Ratikkatunneleita ei kannata eikä voi muuttaa metrovaunuliikenteelle, sillä silloin ratikkaverkko menisi sekaisin ja toisaalta yhteydet muuhun metroverkkoon olisivat vähintään ongelmalliset.


Ks muiden vastaajien kommentit ja UrbanRail.net

Lisäksi Milanon metrolinja M2 on syntynyt alunperin vanhasta ratikkalinjasta joka ensin eristettiin kokonaan mutta ajettiin raitiovaunuilla kuten Tukholmassa, ja myöhemin vaihdettiin kalusto metrojuniksi. 

Buenos Airesissa jo varhaisessa vaiheessa 20-30 luvulla harrastettiin esimetro-metro konversiota. Tämä osittain johtuen siitä että eri linjoilla oli eri omistajat alunperin mutta kun niiden omistajat vaihtuivat niin pistetiiin tekniikka uusiksi. 




> Glasgow'n metro on tulkintani mukaan syntynyt metrona. Käyttövoimana oli alkujaan höyrykoneisiin perustuva kaapeliveto, mutta järjestelmä on täysin maan alla erittäin pienissä tunneleissa. Itse asiassa nykyiset pienet junat ovat nekin alkuperäisiä suurempia. Glasgow'ssa on lisäksi maanalainen junareitti Argyle line, joka on osa rautatieverkkoa. Ehkä tämä sotkee.


Mahtoikohan Antero tarkoittaa Glasgown lähijunaverkostoa jolle rakennettiin tunneleita ja maanalaisia asemia 1970-luvulla samaan tyyliin kuin Saksan S-Bahnit? Vai sekoittikohan hän Liverpoolin Mersey-rataan joka oli alunperin höyrykäyttöinen maanalainen rautatie?

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Frankfurtin kohdalla raskasmetroksi kutsumista puoltaa se että kaupungissa on erikseen melko laaja katuraitiotieverkko jolla ei ole mitään yhteistä metron kanssa kuin ehkä varikot. Lisäksi Franfurtissa U-Bahnissa käytetyt vaunut ovat paljon kulmikkaampia kuin Stadtbahn- ja raitiovaunut  yleensä eli jyrkkiin kadunkulmiin niillä ei ole menemistä.  
> 
> - -
> "Wanha" Stadtbahn remontoitiin 1. maailmansodan jälkeen koko raideinfran osalta, työ kesti monta vuotta, sähkökäyttöiseksi esimetroksi, joista yksi osa modernisoitiin pintapuoleisesti 1980-luvulla ja kalusto korvattiin ensin (käytetyillä)  Düvag-nivelvaunuilla odottamaan linjan metroksi muuttamista, mutta vaunut korvattiinkin myöhemmin uusilla matalalattiavaunuilla jolloin ratainfra sai jäädä ennalleen.Linjaa on jatkettu etelään hyödyntäen osittain vanhaa pikaraitiotielinjaa joka esristetiin ja siinä vaiheessa se sai metron linjatunnuksen U6. Toinen osa muutettiin sivuvirtakiskometrolinjaksi U4  ja kolmas S-bahniksi eli lähijunaradaksi 1970-luvulla. (Kuten varmaan tiedät).  U6-linjan historiallisen merkityksen, arvokkuuden ja viihtyvyyden kannalta oli ehdottomasti paras ratkaisu odottaa että oli saatavilla matalalattiakalustoa, ettei tarvinnut muuttaa sitä raskasmetroksi. U4-linja on varsin kolkko siihen verrattuna.


Tähän vielä muutama huomio: Frankfurtin "metrolla" ja katuraitiotiellä on itse asiassa kyllä paljonkin yhteistä. Ptb-vaunut, jotka yhä ovat käytössä metroverkolla, rakennettiin alun perin raitioliikenteeseen (tyyppi P), ja niitä alun perin myös käytettiin nimenomaan raitioliikenteessä. Periaatteessa vaunut soveltuisivat edelleenkin myös raitiolinjoille, joilla niitä ei kuitenkaan käytetä, koska matalalattiaistakin kalustoa on saatavilla. Lisäksi, ellei koko verkko niin huomattava osa katuraitiotiestä joka tapauksessa soveltuu U-tyyppien "metrojunilla" ajettavaksi. Ainakin siirtoajoja varikolta toiselle myös tehdään näillä vaunuilla katuverkkoa pitkin. Tasoristeyksellistäkin järjestelmää voi ehkä joissain tapauksissa nimittää metroksi (suppeaa teknistä määritelmää käyttäen, erotuksena kaupallisesta tuotteistuksesta), mutta täysin katuliikenteeseen sovitettavissa oleva järjestelmä on kyllä vähän eri juttu. On erittäin todennäköistä, että tulevaisuudessa järjestelmät eriytyvät toisistaan enemmän, kun metropuolen viimeisetkin pysäkit saadaan korotettua (senkin jälkeen linja U5 jää pitkältä matkalta kadulle, ainakin paikoin vieläpä samoille kaistoille autojen kanssa - ei kovin metromaista). Vielä nyt kahdesta eri järjestelmästä ei voi puhua, kymmenen vuoden päästä tilanne on ehkä aivan toinen.

Mikä osa vanhasta Wienin järjestelmästä muutettiin lähijunaliikenteelle?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä osa vanhasta Wienin järjestelmästä muutettiin lähijunaliikenteelle?


Tämän kartan http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...20100905171730 linjoista sininen muuutettiin lähijunaksi, vihreä + musta on metro U4 ja ruskea on light-rail metro U6.

Lisäksi niitä on pidennetty ja muokattu muutenkin niin että Heiligenstadtista lähijuna jatkaa Tonavalle asti itään ja ruskea U6 kääntyy jo ennen Heiligenstadtia vanhaa yhdysrataa pitkin ja jatkaa Tonavan yli Floridsdorfiin, ja se jatkaa myös etelään. Tässä nykytilanteen kartta: http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/vie/wien.htm

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Aivan, mutta tuon kartan lähijunaksi muutettu osuus muutettiin lähijunaliikenteelle kyllä jo "hiukan" ennen 1970-lukua. Enpä usko että siellä on sähkökäyttöisillä vaunuilla koskaan edes ajettu muuten kuin ÖBB:n komennossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun valtion rataverkolla Helsingissä avattiin Kaupunkiratoja Leppävaaraan, Tikkurilaan ja Keravalle, liikennettä nimenomaan mainostettiin "metromaiseksi". Käytössä on korkealattiajunia portaikkoineen, m/1960-luku. Asemalaitureille pääkulkureitit ovat portaikkoja (tosin lyhyitä), luiskia ja hissejä, sekä joissain tapauksissa myös koneportaita. Metromaisuus tarkoittaa entiseen aikaan verrattuna vain sitä, että juna kulkee tiheämmin.


Minulla on muistikuvia että jo Martinlaakson radan valmistuessa 1975, sitä ja sen junaliikennettä kuvailtiin mediassa ym  "metromaisena" ja sitä se kieltämättä jossain määrin oli. Siitä huolimatta että siihen aikaan vuoroväli oli ruuhka-aikaan 15 min ja 30 min ruuhkan ulkopuolella. Se onko jokin liikennemuoto metromainen, ratkaisee kokonaisuus palvelun kannalta. Yhtenäinen kalusto, ja jos ei vuoroväli ole tiheä, niin sen on oltava säännöllinen että aikataulun muistaa ulkoa, asemilla yhteneväinen palvelu, laadukas matkustajainfo jne jne. Myös kapasiteetillä ja nopeudella on merkitys. Bussista en mielellän käyttäisi sanaa "metro" ellei selkeästi kerrota että kyseessä on bussi. Raitiovaunua voi kaupallisessa mielessä kutsua metroksi jos se täyttää ne laaukriteerit jotka erottaa sen perineisestä hitaasta raitiovaunusta ja lähijunakin jos em laatukriteerit täyttyvät. 




> Aivan, mutta tuon kartan lähijunaksi muutettu osuus muutettiin lähijunaliikenteelle kyllä jo "hiukan" ennen 1970-lukua. Enpä usko että siellä on sähkökäyttöisillä vaunuilla koskaan edes ajettu muuten kuin ÖBB:n komennossa.


Tämän sivun: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadtbahn_Wien  mukaan löytyy lisää mielenkiintoisa tietoa. Sinistä esikaupunkilinjaa ei muutettu koskaan kaupungin sähkö-Stadtbahniksi vaan liikenne säilyi 1. maailmansodan jälkeen valtionradoilla, ja henkilöliikenne lakkautettiin 1932 ja avattiin uudelleen vasta 1987 lähiliikenteen sähkömoottorijunille!

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

On kai se liikenne ennen vuotta 1932 ollut sekin tavallaan lähijunaliikennettä. Mutta en tosiaan hoksannut että tuollainen pitkä katko ehti liikenteessä olla. No, kyllähän monissa muissakin kaupungeissa on raideyhteyksiä jätetty henkilöliikenteen osalta käyttämättä. Helsingissäkin tulevat satamaradat mieleen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On kai se liikenne ennen vuotta 1932 ollut sekin tavallaan lähijunaliikennettä. Mutta en tosiaan hoksannut että tuollainen pitkä katko ehti liikenteessä olla. No, kyllähän monissa muissakin kaupungeissa on raideyhteyksiä jätetty henkilöliikenteen osalta käyttämättä. Helsingissäkin tulevat satamaradat mieleen.


Wienin ja Itävallan kohdalla lienee syynä ollut hävityt 1. ja 2.  maailmansodat ja siitä seurannut kaupungin väkiluvun lasku. Se että vanha Stadtbahn säilyi niin pitkään kuin 1970-luvun loppuun asti vanhoilla 2-akselisilla raitiovaunuilla toimivana juoruaa kanssa siitä että haluttiin odottaa että ajat paranevat. Varmaan suunnitelmia sen metroksi muuttamiseksi oli jo 1920-30 -luvulla, mutta kun ei olllut rahaa niin ei ollut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

No tämähän äityi hedelmälliseksi keskusteluksi.

Kiitos teille itseni valistamisesta Brysselin suhteen. Olenhan minä Urbanrailia lukenut, mutten ottanut omaan koostetaulukkooni tätä esimetrohistoriaa.




> Minulla on muistikuvia että jo Martinlaakson radan valmistuessa 1975, sitä ja sen junaliikennettä kuvailtiin mediassa ym  "metromaisena" ja sitä se kieltämättä jossain määrin oli. Siitä huolimatta että siihen aikaan vuoroväli oli ruuhka-aikaan 15 min ja 30 min ruuhkan ulkopuolella.


Martinlaakson ratahan on Helsingin seudun esimetrorata. Eikä siitäkään tullut metroa! Vaikka itse ratahan on Huopalahdesta lähtien puhdasta metrorataa. Tietenkin, kun se kerran sellaiseksi tehtiin, vaikka aluksi ryhdyttiin ajamaan sähkömoottorijunilla, jotka soveltuvat kaikkeen junaliikenteeseen.




> Se onko jokin liikennemuoto metromainen, ratkaisee kokonaisuus palvelun kannalta. Yhtenäinen kalusto, ja jos ei vuoroväli ole tiheä, niin sen on oltava säännöllinen että aikataulun muistaa ulkoa, asemilla yhteneväinen palvelu, laadukas matkustajainfo jne jne. Myös kapasiteetillä ja nopeudella on merkitys.


Minulle käsite metromainen on negatiivinen ilmaisu. Siitä tulee mieleen vaikea saavutettavuus. Asemat ovat harvassa ja pitää kiivetä ylös tai mennä maan alle. Aikatauluilla ei ole väliä, ei niitä kukaan muista eikä tarvikaan, koska vuoroväli on tiheä. Tiheä vuoroväli on toki positiivista, mutta pidän sitä vähimmäishyvityksenä siitä, että laiturille pääsemiseen menee aikaa saman verran kuin siihen vuoroväliin.

Nuo muut metromaisuudet eivät liity minusta mitenkään metroon, vaan ovat ylipäätään osa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa. Tasatahtiaikataulut  jotka siis muistaa ulkoa  korvaavat tarpeettoman tiheän vuorovälin. Pysäkki-infot ovat olleet tavallista varustusta Helsingissäkin vuosikymmenet.




> Bussista en mielellän käyttäisi sanaa "metro" ellei selkeästi kerrota että kyseessä on bussi.


Metro-sana juontuu suurta kaupunkia kuvaavasta sanasta _metropolis_, jonka etymologinen tausta ovat sanat _äiti_ ja _kaupunki_. Siis _äitikaupunki_, _emäkaupunki_, kaikkien _kaupunkien äiti_. Metro-jotain esiintyy vaikka kuinka monessa yhteydessä. Scania valmisti Metropol-mallista bussia, siis suuren kaupungin bussia. Convair valmisti Metropolitan-mallista lentokonetta kaupunkiliikenteen tarpeisiin.

Taitaa olla niin, että vain täällä Suomen erityisolosuhteissa _metro_ on pyhitetty tarkoittamaan HKL:n sivukiskovirroitteista paikallisjunajärjestelmää, Helsingin S-Bahnia. Muualla _metro_-sanaa saa käyttää pyhäinhäväistykseen syyllistymättä mihin hyvänsä, mikä halutaan liittää jollain lailla kaupunkiin, erityisesti suureen kaupunkiin.




> Raitiovaunua voi kaupallisessa mielessä kutsua metroksi jos se täyttää ne laaukriteerit jotka erottaa sen perineisestä hitaasta raitiovaunusta ja lähijunakin jos em laatukriteerit täyttyvät.


Sillä on onneksi ihan oma nimi, pikaraitiotie (snabbspårväg, Light Rail, LRT, Stadtbahn). Tosin itse olen sillä kannalla, että moderni raitiotie on luonnostaan pikaraitiotie, jollaiseksi raitioliikenne on luonnollisella tavalla kehittynyt. Helsingin tapaiset tilanteet, joissa raitiotien kehitystä yritetään estää ja pitää siten keinotekoisesti huonona jotta oikeasti huono liityntämetro näyttäisi hyvältä, ovat poikkeuksia.




> Tämän sivun: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadtbahn_Wien  mukaan löytyy lisää mielenkiintoisa tietoa. Sinistä esikaupunkilinjaa ei muutettu koskaan kaupungin sähkö-Stadtbahniksi vaan liikenne säilyi 1. maailmansodan jälkeen valtionradoilla, ja henkilöliikenne lakkautettiin 1932 ja avattiin uudelleen vasta 1987 lähiliikenteen sähkömoottorijunille!


Ei tämä Wienin historian täsmennys muuta minusta millään tavalla sitä, että Wienin höyryjunaliikenteellä aloittanut Stadtbahn ei ollut mikään esimetro, joka olisi tehty sitä varten, että radoilla joskus tulevaisuudessa ajettaisiin sivukiskovirroitteisilla yksinkertaisilla sähkömoottorivaunuilla, joita Helsigissä nimitetään metroksi. 1800-luvun lopulla kasvaviin suurkaupunkeihin rakennettiin kaupunkirautateitä sillä tekniikalla, joka oli käytettävissä. Eli lyhyitä höyryvetureita ja lyhyitä matkustajavaunuja, jotta junat saatiin kulkemaan kaupungin asemakaavan pakottamissa jyrkissä kaarteissa.

Johan Wienin Stadtbahnin toteutunut historia osoittaa, ettei kyse ollut mistään esimetrosta. Kolme rataosaa on päätynyt kukin erilaiseen käyttöön. Nykyisestä U6:sta osa jopa tullut hylätyksi. Se, että U6 on pysynyt raitiovaunuilla liikennöitynä, on aika luontevaa rakenteellisista syistä.




> Varmaan suunnitelmia sen metroksi muuttamiseksi oli jo 1920-30 -luvulla, mutta kun ei olllut rahaa niin ei ollut.


Wienin metroliikenne alkoi 1978, eli koko metro on samanikäinen kuin HKL:n metro. Siksi on vähän rohkeata väittää, että U6:lle kahdesti uutena hankittu 2-akselisiin raitiovaunuihin perustunut kalusto olisi ostettu vain rahapulan vuoksi.

Antero

----------


## JE

Minun käsitykseni on, että suunnitelmat Wienin Stadtbahnin muuttamiseksi metromaisemmaksi (korkeat laiturit ja virtakisko) ovat perua sielä 1950-luvun liikennesuunnitelmista, jolloin Wienissäkin puuhattiin vakavalla mielellä raitioliikenteen lakkauttamista. Myöhempi Stadtbahnin kaksiakselisten vaunujen sukupolvi oli millainen oli epäilemättä osaksi rahapulan vuoksi, vaunuihin oli kannibalisoitu kaikenlaista härpäkettä edeltävästä sukupolvesta. Mutta hyvin toimiva järjestelmä niilläkin saatiin aikaan, ja pienellä vaunukoolla oli ainakin se etu, että junan kokoa oli todella helppo säätää. Ennen toista maailmansotaa muutossuunnitelmia ei ainakaan ole voinut olla, koska silloin Stadtbahnilla ja raitiotiellä oli vielä yhteisiä linjoja, jotka hyödynsivät molempia verkkoja.

Ja vielä: muistettakoon, että Itävallassa kaksiakselisten raitiovaunujen kausi ylipäätään keski muuta Länsi-Eurooppaa pitempään. Wienissä viimeiset moottorivaunut poistuivat raitioteiltä vasta 1990.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> ”Metro”-sana juontuu suurta kaupunkia kuvaavasta sanasta _metropolis_, jonka etymologinen tausta ovat sanat _äiti_ ja _kaupunki_. Siis _äitikaupunki_, _emäkaupunki_, kaikkien _kaupunkien äiti_.


Kiitos Antero, kun tuolla huomautuksella toit hieman todellista asiapohjaa tähän keskusteluun "metro"-sanan merkityksestä.
Mutta näin äitienpäivän paikkeillehan tällainen μητέρα-aiheinen keskustelu sopiikin oikein hyvin… :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minulle käsite ”metromainen” on negatiivinen ilmaisu. Siitä tulee mieleen vaikea saavutettavuus. Asemat ovat harvassa ja pitää kiivetä ylös tai mennä maan alle. Aikatauluilla ei ole väliä, ei niitä kukaan muista eikä tarvikaan, koska vuoroväli on tiheä. Tiheä vuoroväli on toki positiivista, mutta pidän sitä vähimmäishyvityksenä siitä, että laiturille pääsemiseen menee aikaa saman verran kuin siihen vuoroväliin.
> 
> Nuo muut ”metromaisuudet” eivät liity minusta mitenkään ”metroon”, vaan ovat ylipäätään osa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa. Tasatahtiaikataulut – jotka siis muistaa ulkoa – korvaavat tarpeettoman tiheän vuorovälin. Pysäkki-infot ovat olleet tavallista varustusta Helsingissäkin vuosikymmenet.


Metromaisuuteen minä yhdistän laadun, nopeuden, turvallisuuden ja kapasiteetin. Kun VR:n uusi lähiliikennerata Martinlaaksooon valmistui esim niin se löi niillä ominaisuuksila laudalta raitiotiet, bussit ja vanhat rautatiet joilla liikenne oli epäsäännöllistä, hidasta ja info puutteellista. Muilla radoilla jouduttiin kulkenamaan radan yli päästääkseeen laiturilta toiselle junien pyyhältäessä ohi 120 km/h. Metroahan ei stadissa siihen aikaan vielä ollut mutta siihen ladattiin paljon odotuksia tietenkin. 




> Taitaa olla niin, että vain täällä Suomen erityisolosuhteissa _metro_ on pyhitetty tarkoittamaan HKL:n sivukiskovirroitteista paikallisjunajärjestelmää, Helsingin S-Bahnia. Muualla _metro_-sanaa saa käyttää pyhäinhäväistykseen syyllistymättä mihin hyvänsä, mikä halutaan liittää jollain lailla kaupunkiin, erityisesti suureen kaupunkiin.


Metro-sana on tullut suomen kieleen tarkoittamaan nimenomaan maanalaista rautatietä. Ilmeisesti 1. kerran käytettiin Castrénin metrosuunnitelmien yhteydessä 50-luvulla. Helsinki halusi käyttää kansainvälisesti ymmärrettävä sanaa tarkoittamaan maanalaistaan, ja metro- sana oli sopivin koska oli käytössä ranskan, venäjän, espanjan ja hollannin kielissä jo siihen aikaan.

Metropoli ja muut metro-alkuiset sanat ovat sitten eri juttu, se tulee kreikasta mutta nykyihminen  yhdistää sen suurkaupunkeihin joka tapauksessa.




> Wienin metroliikenne alkoi 1978, eli koko metro on samanikäinen kuin HKL:n metro. Siksi on vähän rohkeata väittää, että U6:lle kahdesti uutena hankittu 2-akselisiin raitiovaunuihin perustunut kalusto olisi ostettu vain rahapulan vuoksi.


Noista linkeistä jotka aiemmin laitoin ja muistakin aihetta käsittelevistä selviää kyllä että Wienin Stadtbahnin vaunut, myös ne 50-luvulla käytöön otetut olivat vain uudelleen koritettuja 20-luvun vehkeitä. Olen itse matkustanut niillä 1978 ja kokemus oli kuin olisi mennyt ajassa taakse 50 vuotta! Ne olivat ominaisuuksiltaan HRO/HKL:n pula-ajan Karioiden ja Kaipioiden veroisia, mutta käytössä vielä 1980-luvun puolella. 

Yhdestä toisesta linkistä : http://homepage.univie.ac.at/horst.p...h/n_stock.html selviää myös että liioiteltu säästäväisyys kalustonhankinnoissa ja infran kehitämisessä johtui siitä että Stadtbahn pysyi valtion omistuksessa pitkään, ja rata oli siis vain kaupungilla vuokralla. Lisäksi Wien oli jaettu kaupunki kuten Berliini sodan päättymisestä vuoteen 1955 asti ja oli kaikenlaista muuta kurjaa joten metroa päästiin suunnittelemaan tosissaan vasta 1960-luvun puolella. Tässä linkissä http://homepage.univie.ac.at/horst.p.../premetro.html on juttua noista raitiotietunneleista ja siitä miten toinen nistä päätyi metroksi. Sisältää muuten hieman kritiikkiä kanssa joten pistä ylös!

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Nyt museoliikenne kattaa kolme linjaa 1, 18 ja 22. Viimeksimainittu kulkee ydinkeskustassa uusia raiteita pitkin Batalhasta Carmoon. Kullakin linjalla on 30 min vuoroväli klo 10-19 välisenä aikana.


Lisäksi on hop-on, hop-off -turistilinja T, Batalha-Massarelos-Infante. Eli suorat vaunut linjareitillä 22+18+1:sen osareitti. T-linjan vaunut on maalattu toisenväriseksi kuin yhteistariffissa olevilla numerolinjoilla kulkevat vaunut. T liikennöi 9.30-18.30 tunnin välein. Vaunuissa kelpaavat vain vuorokauden voimassaolevat tämän linjan (kalliit) erikoisliput: Porto Tram City Tour. Andante-yhteistariffin linja 1 liikennöi klo 9-18, linja 18 klo 8-19 ja linja 22 klo 9-19, kaikkina päivinä.




> No tämähän äityi hedelmälliseksi keskusteluksi.


Tämän keskusteluvuon kiihdyttäjänä voin valistaa, että sehän oli tarkoituskin. Porto on nykyään todella mielenkiintoinen ja rutkasti uusia näkemyksiä antava metroratikkakaupunki!

Vielä uusille lukijoille virkistyslinkki: http://raitio.org/news/uutis11/repor...aasi_porto.htm

----------


## 339-DF

Se on kyllä sääli, että Suomessa nuo nimitykset ovat oikeastaan aika lailla pielessä johtuen siitä, että ainoa raitiotie ja ainoa metro ovat Helsingissä, eikä kumpikaan ole tyypillinen nykyaikainen _raitiotie_ tai _metro_.

Porton uusi raidejärjestelmä on minusta hyvin tyyppillisesti jotain, mitä mielelläni kutsuisin _pikaraitiotieksi_, mutta kun tuo sana on niin pahasti leimautunut ja pannassa, niin eihän sellaista voi käyttää enää yhtään mistään. Pikaraitiotiehan on Suomessa vain propellihattujen hörhöilyä.

Tampereella on yritetty lanseerata uusi termi _katuraitiotie_ merkitsemään nykyaikaista, katukelpoista raideliikennejärjestelmää. Sekin on nimityksenä hassu, koska sanat _katu_ ja _raitiotie_ luovat liian helposti mielikuvan Kallion mäissä kiemurtelevasta, parkkeerattuja autoja väistelevästä 3T:stä. Tuo nimitys kai johtuu siitä, että Tampereella _pikaraitiotie_ oli jo varattu muuhun käyttöön.

Niin että mikäs nyt sitten nimeksi tällaiselle portolaiselle nykyaikaiselle raideliikennevälineelle, joka kulkee tunnelissa, sillalla, omalla eristetyllä radalla, kadun reunassa tai tarvittaessa vaikka autojen seassa tai kävelykadulla? Muualla maailmassa tämä ei olisi ongelma, mutta kun meillä Suomessa ei oikein edes ymmärretä, että tuollainen portolainen ratkaisu ylipäätään on mahdollinen ja olemassa, niin eihän sille sitten voi nimeäkään olla.

----------


## JE

Minusta termi kevytmetro olisi sopiva. Ja sopiva aika esityksen tekoon on nyt, kun haluttomuuteni nimittää järjestelmää metroksi poiki näin pitkän keskustelun.

Mutta kevytmetro seuraavista syistä:

- teknillisessä mielessä järjestelmässä kokonaisuutena kyse ei ole metrosta vaan raitiotiestä
- järjestelmällä on kuitenkin suurella osalla verkkoa rataa, joka on luokiteltavissa metroradaksi
- eli kyse on osaksi metrorataa hyödyntävästä järjestelmästä, joka ei kuitenkaan ole varsinainen metro, vaan sitä kevyemmäksi rakennettu kokonaisuus
- vaikka kyse ei ole varsinaisesti metrosta, palvelu on yhtä tasokas kuin mitä metro vastaaville liikennevirroille tarjoaisi, ellei tasokkaampi

--> kevytmetro

Tämä nimitys on tietysti yleisesti käytössä kaiken maailman pienikokoisille eli "kevyille" automaattimetroille. Minusta se on silti sopiva nimitys raitioteille, jotka eivät ole puhtaasti perinteisiä katuraitioteitä.

----------


## risukasa

> Minusta termi kevytmetro olisi sopiva.


Kannatetaan! Tosin, nykyisenä ravintovalistuneisuuden aikana sana 'kevytkin' on huonossa huudossa...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta termi kevytmetro olisi sopiva.


Näin minäkin luulin noin 4 vuotta sitten ja nimesin kirjani _Mennäänkö metrolla_. Tulos oli, että kirjani ei mennyt kaupaksi.

Tulkitsen asian niin, että poliitikkojen ja median kielenkäyttö ja ymmärrys ovat eri kuin kansalaisten. Kansalaiset ovat kiinnostuneita raitiovaunuista ja pitävät niistä. Metro tai lähijuna on välttämätön paha, jossa ei ole mitään kiinnostavaa. Raitiovaunukirjat myyvät, eivät metrokirjat, koska metro ei kiinnosta. Se, että on muutama metrofriikki on eri asia kuin sadat tai tuhannet, jotka ostavat raitiovaunukirjoja.

Ja mitä sitten mahtaa tulla mieleen sanasta _kevytmetro_? Se on oranssinvärinen juna, joka on ehkä vähän pienempi ja siten kevyempi kuin nykyiset. Muuten se on ihan sama asia, sillä metro on metro eli se oranssinvärinen muovipenkkinen juna, joka kulkee maan alla. Eiköhän HKL:n metrosta tule kevytmetro, jos kuljettajat poistetaan ja junat lyhennetään pienemmiksi eli kevyemmiksi. Tosin kaikki maksaa enemmän kuin raskasmetro, mutta ei kansa sitä ymmärrä. Eivätkä ymmärrä poliitikotkaan.

Kaiken jälkeen olen itse päätynyt puhumaan yksinkertaisesti raitiovaunuista ja raitioliikenteestä. Ja se tarkoittaa sitä, mitä raitiovaunuliikenne on state-of-the-art, siis nykaikainen hyvän käytännön mukainen raitioliikenne. Sitä on Portossa, monissa Saksan kaupungeissa, käytännössä kaikissa Ranskan raitioteissä ja ties missä muualla. Mutta ei Suomessa eikä Helsingissä.

Jos tästä normaalista state-of-the-art -raitioliikenteestä on poikkeavuutta, ne poikkeavuudet pitää nimetä erikseen. Kuten vanhanaikainen raitioliikenne, jota meillä on Helslingissä. Huolimatta uudenaikaisista vaunuista.

Ja ihan vielä vertailun vuoksi. Busseilla ajetaan moottoriteillä, maanteillä, lähiökaduilla, keskustan kaduilla jne. Motarilla kulkee pika_vuoro_, ei pikabussi. Palvelulinjoilla ei ajeta _kevyt_busseilla vaan busseilla, vaikka ne sattuvat olemaan pieniä verrattuna enemmistöön busseista. Teli- ja nivelbussit ovat isompia, mutta ei kansalainen siihen kiinnitä huomiota ja siitä välitä. Ainoa ero on, onko matalalattia vai ei, koska korkeaan oli hankala päästä sisään lastenvaunujen kanssa.

En osannut Portugalissa käydessäni kysyä, minä asukkaat itse ratikkaansa pitivät. Olisi pitänyt. Me ammattilaiset tai harrastajat voimme gategorisoida ja nimittää vaikka mitä, mutta eivät kansalaiset meidän nimistämme välitä. Arvaan, että yksi tuhannesta Kampin keskuksessa haastatelluista osaisi sanoa, tulko hän sinne telibussilla vai bussilla. Koska sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä.

Oikeasti Suomessa on raitiovaunuja, metroja ja lähijunia. Täällä ei ole Light Railia, esimetroa eikä kevytratikkaa. Ei edes raskasta raideliikennettä, jos kysyt kansalaisilta. Virkamiehillä ja poliitikoilla on, koska he haluavat huolehtia siitä, ettei varmasti suunnitella ja rakenneta muuta raideliikennettä kuin raskasta raideliikennettä. Ei tänne tule kevytmetroa, koska kansa ei ymmärrä, mitä se voi olla. Ja poliitikkojen ja virkamiesten tärkein tavoite on tukea *raskasta* raideliikennettä, koska se on raskasta eli kallista rakentamista ja se on tavoite.

Kunhan saadaan Tampereelle ratikka, sitten ratikan käsite alkaa laajentua. Mutta sittenkin se on ratikka, ihan kuin bussi on bussi, oli se sitten vuosimallia 2011 tai 1992. Se vm. 1992 on vaan vanha lousku, mutta se on silti bussi.

Eli näin minä tämän näen. Haluttiin me mitä vain, niin: Kyllä kansa tietää...  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## JE

Totta kai ratikka on ja pysyy ratikkana. Kevytmetro on silti paras vaihtoehtoinen nimitys modernille raitiotielle silloin, kun termiä "metro" halutaan tarkoittaa kuvaamaan muitakin kuin suppean määritelmän mukaisia metroja. Minulle on aivan sama miten mitäkin nimitetään, niin kauan kun raideliikenteeseen oikeasti investoidaan ja mahdollisimman järkevästi. Nykyisellään semanttiset syyt milloin mihinkin suuntaan ovat kikkoja raideliikenteen vesittämiseen. Esimerkiksi Tanskassa raitioteitä joudutaan markkinoimaan nimellä "letbane" eli kevytrata, koska raitiotie-termi on poliittisissa piireissä niin negatiivisesti värittynyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Totta kai ratikka on ja pysyy ratikkana. Kevytmetro on silti paras vaihtoehtoinen nimitys modernille raitiotielle silloin, kun termiä "metro" halutaan tarkoittaa kuvaamaan muitakin kuin suppean määritelmän mukaisia metroja.


Tarkoitin vain sitä, että kun kansa ei vaan omaksu mitään uusia nimityksiä ennen kuin on jotain uutta, jolle nimi tarvitaan. Metropuoluehan pyrkii kaikin keinoin sekä pitämään raitioliikenteen huonona että ylläpitämään raitiotien mielikuvaa huonona. Koska nykyaikainen raitioliikenne vie pohjan metrohömpötyksiltä. Sama näyttää olevan tilanne Tanskassa.

Nimien keksimisessä on minusta se riski, joka toteutui Tampereella. Kun ratikkaa suunniteltiin ensi kerran, tunnelointi oli vahvasti esillä. Ja haluttiin tehdä mielikuvaeroa Helsingin vanhanaikaiseen ja hitaaseen ratikkaan brändäämällä Tampereen ratkaisua sinänsä oikein sanalla _pikaraitiotie_. Nyt taas pitäisi tehdä pesäeroa aiempaan suunnitelmaan kustannusmielikuvan vuoksi, joten _pikaratikka_ on kirosana ja _katuratikka_ on nyt hyvä mielikuva. En lähtisi tähän soppaan sekoittamaan enää mitään metro-johdannaista, koska se välttämättömyydellä vie ajatukset takaisin hylättyyn tunneliratkaisuun.

Tämä semantiikka on perustaltaan aivan typerää ja turhaa, mutta kun sitä ei voi välttää, näköjään.

Antero

----------


## JE

Tuohon on helppo yhtyä. Minusta Tampereella nimien kanssa on temputtu jo niin paljon, ettei siihen keskusteluun tarvita enää yhtään uutta hatusta keksittyä termiä, vaan nyt on aika ennemmin keskittyä sisältöön.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Totta kai ratikka on ja pysyy ratikkana. Kevytmetro on silti paras vaihtoehtoinen nimitys modernille raitiotielle silloin, kun termiä "metro" halutaan tarkoittaa kuvaamaan muitakin kuin suppean määritelmän mukaisia metroja. Minulle on aivan sama miten mitäkin nimitetään, niin kauan kun raideliikenteeseen oikeasti investoidaan ja mahdollisimman järkevästi. Nykyisellään semanttiset syyt milloin mihinkin suuntaan ovat kikkoja raideliikenteen vesittämiseen. Esimerkiksi Tanskassa raitioteitä joudutaan markkinoimaan nimellä "letbane" eli kevytrata, koska raitiotie-termi on poliittisissa piireissä niin negatiivisesti värittynyt.


Suomen kilessä on se ongelma että ammattilaiset käyttävät omaa terminologiaansa ja media ja suuri yleisö tulkitsee ne omalla tavallaan. Varsinkin kun on kyse järjestelmistä joita ei ole vielä olemassa Suomessa.

Silloin kun mediassa keskusteltiin vaihtoehdoista etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteelle esiintyivät raidevaihtoehtojen osalta sanat: metro, kevytmetro, kombi, pikaraitiotie, kevytraide, kevytraitiotie.

Näistä "kevytraitiotie" oli selvä kömmähdys ja sitä käyttivät sellaiset median edustajat jotka eivät tienneet raidelikenteestä mitään. Noista muista voisi todeta sen että "kevytraide" on suora käännös englannin "light rail":ista. Sillä voi tarkoittaa pikaraitiotietä ja kombia mutta ei metroa. Pikaraitiotie on se joka kulkee pelkästään raitioteillä. Kombi taas on pikaraitiotietyyppinen järjestelmä joka on integroitavissa metroon. Kevytmetrosta ei oikein saanut selvää mutta otaksun että se tarkoiti samaa kuin kombia. Ja metro taas on sellainen kuin nykyinen metro. 

Nythän on myös niin, että jos ensimmäinen Suomessa rakennettava pikaraitiotie on Jokeri, niin sen kaupallinen nimi tullee jatkosskin olemaan Jokeri, ellei järjestetä nimikilpailua uuden nimen keksimiseksi. Tästä seuraa se mahdollisuus että Suomen muitakin pikaraititoelinjoja aletaan nimetä "Jokereiksi". Vai pitäisikö Tampereella sen nimi olla"Ilves" ja Oulussa "Kärppä" ja Lahdessa "Pelikaani"?  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> En osannut Portugalissa käydessäni kysyä, minä asukkaat itse ratikkaansa pitivät. Olisi pitänyt. Me ammattilaiset tai harrastajat voimme gategorisoida ja nimittää vaikka mitä, mutta eivät kansalaiset meidän nimistämme välitä. Arvaan, että yksi tuhannesta Kampin keskuksessa haastatelluista osaisi sanoa, tulko hän sinne telibussilla vai bussilla. Koska sillä ei ole mitään merkitystä.


Portolaiset kutsuvat Metro do Portoa "metroksi" ja ratikat ovat puolestaan "raitiovaunuja" eli portugaliksi Eléctrico. Juridisesti Porton metro on Portugalissa myös ihan oikeasti metro, ei ratikka.

Helsingin raitiovaunut ovat Eléctricoja.

----------


## hylje

> Suomen kilessä on se ongelma että ammattilaiset käyttävät omaa terminologiaansa ja media ja suuri yleisö tulkitsee ne omalla tavallaan. Varsinkin kun on kyse järjestelmistä joita ei ole vielä olemassa Suomessa.


Ongelma on se, että asiaan perehtyneet eli me käytämme epämääräistä terminologiaa jota emme osaa itsekkään määritellä edes kysyttäessä. Fakta on, että joukkoliikenteen toteutustapoja on tuhansia. Toinen fakta on, että matkustajaa ei toteutustapa kiinnosta: Matkustajaa kiinnostaa toteutuva palvelu.

Me sekoitamme iloisesti toteutusyksityiskohdat palveluun, miten asiaan perehtymätön journalisti tai kansalainen voisi erottaa ne toisistaan?

Helsinkiin ollaan parantamassa Jokeri-metrolinjaa vastaamaan kysyntää. Tampereelle on päätetty tehtävän metrolinja Hervannan ja keskustan välille. Turussakin edistytään.

Yhtäkään noista ei kuitenkaan toteuteta oransseilla lähijunilla, vaikka palvelu on metro. Ei asiakasta eli kansalaista kiinnosta, onko se oranssi lähijuna. Se on metro.

Vielä puuttuu metroliikennettä epämääräisemmälle lähijuna- ja bussiliikenteelle raflaava palvelukuvaus. Ei asiakasta oleellisesti kiinnosta, meneekö tunnin välein juna vai bussi, kun se kuitenkin menee vain tunnin välein.

----------


## teme

Sadannen kerran: katumetro, katujuna, ja ehkä hieman hooposti junaratikka.

----------


## hylje

Taas sekoittuu toteutusyksityiskohdat palveluun. Ei asiakasta kiinnosta, kulkeeko metro kadulla, metsässä vai tunnelissa. Paitsi nyt ehkä asemalle kävellessään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toinen fakta on, että matkustajaa ei toteutustapa kiinnosta: Matkustajaa kiinnostaa toteutuva palvelu.


Tähän on minusta tiivistetty oivallisesti asian ydin. Ja tässä lienee myös brändinrakentamisen ydin. Kun on jotain, joka täyttää kuluttajan tarpeet hyvin, se on hyvä asia ja sitä kannatetaan. Ja jotta siitä voi puhua, sillä pitää olla nimi, joka syntyy kansan suussa jostain, mikä asiaan luontevasti liittyy.

Se, mikä nimeksi tulee, on lopulta sattuma. Kuten menneisyydestä heteka ja mono  molemmat nyt kirjoitettuna pienellä, koska näistä erisnimistä muodostui brändejä. Monosen kenkätehtaan hiihtokenkien tapaisia hiihtojalkineita ovat sittemmin valmistaneet monet muutkin jalkinetehtaat. Helsingin Teräshuonekalutehdas oli vain yksi kuudesta teräksisten joustinsänkyjen valmistajista, mutta menestyi parhaiten ja sen tuotenimestä muodostui brändi.

Metro on Helsingissä hyvä brändi. Raitiovaunukin on kaikesta huolimatta. Bussi ei ole, lähijunankin brändi on saanut kolauksia parina viime talvena.

Uusi brändi ei synny pakolla, ei insinöörien, harrastajien eikä lehtimiesten osin tarkoituksellisista sekoiluista asioiden nimittämisessä. Käytännössä voi hyvinkin käydä niin, että Suomessa nykyaikaisen raitiotien brändiksi tulee Jokeri. Toivottavasti ei, mutta se on mahdollista, kuten Rainer kirjoitti.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Hiukan tekisi mieli kirjoittaa tästä brändiajattelusta. Klassinen määritelmä sanoo, että brändi on lupaus laadusta, muistaen, että hyvä laatu ja laatu ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Kuluttajalle taikka käyttäjälle tästä on paljon hyötyä: näkemällä brändisymbolin yms, elikkä laatulupauksen, kuluttaja välittömästi tietää aika paljon tarjolla olevasta tuotteesta. Brändi on todella tehokas keino välittää informaatiota. Näin vaikkapa metron brändi toimii: pelkästään näkemällä symbolin, joka yllättävän usein on vieläpä M, käyttäjä välittömästi hahmottaa tarjolla olevan linjan luonteen ja heti tietää, vastaako se hänen tarpeitaan. Ja muuten, käyttäjä myös tietää aika etukäteen, mitä häneltä tullaan vaatimaan, mikä auttaa operaattorin työtä.

Toisaalla täällä on keskusteltu lähiliikennejunien matkustajainformaatiosta ja myöskin junamatkustajien "törttöilemisestä" poikkeustilanteissa. On hauskaa huomata, että nämä ongelmat ilmenevät järjestään silloin, kun vr "rikkoo" oman brändilupauksensa ja toimii jotenkin poikkeuksellisesti. Ihmiset eivät vaikkapa olete, että järjestelytöitä tehdään lähtöraiteella, eivätkä siihen varaudu. Tavallaan voisi sanoa, että vr:n brändiin luotetaan liikaa: matkustaja odottaa, että kun hän on tehnyt oman osansa, hankkinut lipun, selvittänyt lähtöajan ja laiturin, on oikeassa paikassa oikeaan aikaan ja siellä on juna, niin se juna vie hänet sinne minne pitääkin. Eikä hänen mieleensä edes tule, että hänen tulisi olla kiinnostunut erilaisista infolappusista tai kuulutuksista. (Ja kun puhutaan brändistä, on paikallaan käyttää termiä vr, vaikka jostain toiminnosta sitten vastaisikin ratahallintokeskus, vr:nä taikaa rautateinä ihmiset koko paketin hahmottavat.)

Oikeastaan joukkoliikenteessä harjoitetaan hyvinkin paljon brändäystä ja on harjoitettu jo aikaa sitten, ennen kuin brändi-ajattelua oli edes keksitty. Kaluston väritys on yhtenäistä, linjoja numeroidaan, annetaan värikoodeja, reitti-informaatio esitetään systemaattisesti, pysäkit ja asemat merkitään aina samoilla symboleilla, jopa on oma koko järjestelmän symboli, mikä hyvin brändimaisesti löytyy niin kalustosta, asemista, kartoista, informaatiojulisteista, lipuista, siis sinällään hyvin erilaisista objekteista, jotka kuitenkin liittyvät samaan palvelukokonaisuuteen. Käsittääkseni kaikki tämä on syntynyt ihan luonnostaan ilman mitään teoreettisia pohdintoja, mikä mielestäni osaltaan todistaa brändiajattelun olevan terveellä pohjalla. Mutta miten on nykyään: harrastetaanko joukkoliikenneorganisaatioissa ollenkaan brändiajattelua. Ja siis ihan oikeasti, eli kuinka palvelutasot ja toimintakäytännöt yhdessa informaation ja markkinoinnin kanssa nivoutuvat brändiksi? Eli kuinka se laatu ja lupaus liittyvät toisiinsa. Minä vähän luulen että brändiajattelua vierastetaan, koska sillä on huono maine: sen ajatellaan olevan jonkinlaista tuotteen tai palvelun paketointia nättiin paperiin, suorastaan kuluttajien petkuttamista. Mutta brändiajattelu pohjimmiltaan nimen omaan varoittaa tyhjästä mainostamisesta, vaan kehoittaa keskittymään sellaiseen laatulupaukseseen, joka oikeasti pystytään myös pitämään. Brändäys oikein ymmärrettynä on itsessään arvokas työkalu, jolla voidaan parantaa joukkoliikenteen käytettävyyttä, eikä vain välttämätön "oikeasta" suunnittelusta irrallinen osa, jolla vastataan autoteollisuuden epäreiluun mielikuvamainontaan.

----------


## Compact

> Älkää nyt jankatko selvää asiaa. Porton Metroksi nimetty järjestelmä on raitiotie. Saahan niitä junia nimittää millä nimellä tahtoo. Selvä raitiotie se on.
> Suomessakin voidaan Laajasalon ratikka nimetä Köysiradaksi. Portugalilaiset, jotka tulevat väittämään tuota ratikkaa metroksi, saavat kuulla, että kyseessä onkin Köysirata.


Näkyy olevan SRS:n sivuilla Porton raitiovaunuistakin kuvakooste http://raitio.org/news/uutis11/repor...rico_porto.htm sekä ratikkamuseostakin on kuvakertomus http://raitio.org/news/uutis11/repor...orto_museo.htm

Porton raitiovaunujen (eléctrico) ja Metro do Porton huima ero on selkeä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näkyy olevan SRS:n sivuilla Porton raitiovaunuistakin kuvakooste http://raitio.org/news/uutis11/repor...rico_porto.htm sekä ratikkamuseostakin on kuvakertomus http://raitio.org/news/uutis11/repor...orto_museo.htm
> 
> Porton raitiovaunujen (eléctrico) ja Metro do Porton huima ero on selkeä.


Ciitos Kompakt hienosta esittelystä. Kun itse kävin Portossa, peräti kahdesti, ei ollut aikaa edes etsiä museota, vaikka en ehtinyt käydä läpi kokonaan uutta pikaratikkaverkkoakaan. Taisin menettää aika lailla, joten pakko käydä Portossa vielä uudelleen.

Onneksi meillä ei ole uhkaa tällaisesta. Museovaunut ovat ladossa jossain maalaiskunnassa ja jäljelle jääneet pannaan romuksi miten vain ehditään. Viime viikonloppuna juhlittiin jotain 66 vuotiasta laivaa suurena saavutuksena, 80-vuotiaita ratikoita sen sijaan lähetetään romuttamoon kunhan vain silmä välttää. 120-vuotiaat vaunut voidaan laittaa lasten rikottaviksi, senkin silmä välttää.

Antero

----------


## JE

Laivojen osalta ratkaisevaa tietysti on, että Suomessa on pantu romuksi muutama merenkulun historian kannalta niin tärkeäksi katsottu alus, että romutusta katuvien joukko on kasvanut suureksi. Suomen Höyrylaiva Oy:n Ariadne kuuluu tähän kategoriaan, samaten jäänmurtaja Sampo (vuosina 1898-1960 käytössä ollut), mahdollisesti jopa Finnjet. Arvokasta on heitetty pois, ehkä välttämättömyyden sanelemana, niin paljon että katujia on riittävästi. Vaikka joitakin harrastajia harmittaa, että varsinkin pulavaunuja romutettiin melko huoletta 1970-luvulla, vaunuja on tähän mennessä säästetty melko asiallisessa laajuudessa (vaikkei asiallisella tavalla).

Toistan edelleen aiemman kantani, että minusta Helsinki olisi ansainnut liikkuvan raitiotiemuseon, ennemmin kuin tämän Hyrylään pois silmistä ja mielestä varastoidun epämuseon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laivojen osalta ratkaisevaa tietysti on, että Suomessa on pantu romuksi muutama merenkulun historian kannalta niin tärkeäksi katsottu alus, että romutusta katuvien joukko on kasvanut suureksi.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä JE:n kanssa siitä, että meillä on hävitetty historian kannalta merkittäviä laivoja. Erityisesti ottaen huomioon laivanrakennuksen merkityksen Suomen historiassa. Ihmettelenkin vuorineuvoksia, joilla on oikeasti rahaa kuin roskaa kunnioittaa sitä, mistä heidän omaisuutensa on syntynyt, ettei heitä kiinnosta antaa omalta ja oman elintasonsa kannalta merkityksettömiä summia menneisyytensä ja asemansa kunnioittamiseen.

Korostankin tässä vain suhteellisuudentajua. 81 vuotta on enemmän kuin 66 vuotta.

Antero

----------


## JE

Niin, yritin juuri sanoa, että näiden eräiden laivaromutustenkin suhteen katumus on oikeastaan nostanut päätään vasta useampi vuosi romutusten jälkeen. Jäänmurtaja Sammon romutusta harmitelleille lohdutuspalkintona samantapainen jm Tarmo/Apu päätyi Hylkysaareen ja myöhemmin Kotkaan museolaivaksi ja Ariadnen poistuman harmittelu näkyy nyt siinä kiinnostuksessa, mikä kohdistui Kristina Reginan / Boren siirtoon hotellilaivaksi Turkuun.

Samalla tavalla pelkään raitiovaunujen kanssa käyvän. Jos museokalustosta tai museoikäisestä kalustosta ei nyt ymmärretä huolehtia, se tulee synnyttämään suurta harmistusta, mutta vasta sitten kun on jo liian myöhäistä. Jm Tarmo on kelpo korvike jm Sammolle, mutta HKL 150 (Ludde) ei esimerkiksi olisi kovin uskottava ratkaisu kompensoimaan kaksiakselisen vaunun menetystä.

----------


## hmikko

Sattumoisin portolainen ja Porton metron Trinidade-aseman suunnitellut arkkitehti Eduardo Souto de Moura voitti keväällä tämän vuoden Pritzker-palkinnon.

----------

